# Pregnant at the ARGC Part 3



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

New home this way .....


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Omigod - Ruth, bit horrified to hear what your Dr S had to say.....are we all coughing up ££££££ for no reason except to have a stroke
Also can we really believe that Mr T thinks his clients are daft enough to be impressed so much by the word 'Chicago' that they would prefer to a) be charged twice as much and b) have to wait days for the results?  Aaaaaagh!!
What do you think? I must say it's a bit weird/worrying.
It's good though that you've got a cons who knows his nk from his ivig. Which hosp are you at btw? I can't decide where to go and have a doc friend on the case doing some detective work for me!!

Back later
O
xxxxxxx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Ruth

What you have said about the Heparin bears out what my consultant said to me last week, he is the fertility expert in my home town, he never uses Heparin after 13 to 14 weeks as there is no research to back its use up.  Scary about the money people are paying out for bloods to be sent to America, if there is no need for this.

Jappa xx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Went to the baby show at the NEC today and it was well worth the visit, decided on our pram and the reusable nappy supplier and looked at lots of other baby equipment.  Gleaned so much info that I came away with a headache!  There is another Baby Show in Oct at Earls Court for any of you that live down that way, we are going to this as well to order the pram as they give discounts on most items on the day.

Jappa xx


----------



## jocoffey (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi all,

Quick question.  I know it's been posted before but, to lazy to go back through all the posts.  Can someone tell me the phone number for FMC.  Went for our 8 wk scan and all went well.  Was told to stay on the same stuff and come back in 2wks for next scan.  Also, did a full blood count.  ARGC called back a day later and told me no further scans were needed at the clinic, just arrange my own 12wk scan and full bloods.  I was happy no more scans at argc but, reading most of  your posts you all had them at 10wk.  Confused!!  My DH is fed up with ARGC, he feels they give no support especially to DH's.  He feels totally igorned at the scans.  Anyway enough of my moan.

it is a bit disturbing about the clexane injections though.  I was also told Monday that my clexane would stop at 12wks but, when I asked when they called back they said it would be for longer.  If my consultant wants me to stop I have no problem with that.  I don't have any blood problems.  

Jappa, that baby show sounds really interesting.  

Ruth, Sorry to hear about your cat.

JoAnn xx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi JoAnn

The telephone number for FMC is 02074860476.

Jappa xx


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello girls 

I'm going to be brave enough to join you

It's interesting about the heparin Ruth -  I was already wanting to ask to reduce mine to one a day - my clotting results from last summer were within range but on the high side - will check my FBC next time I'm in.

I'm sure this has been more than covered before but spotting is common  Was spotting on the run up to test day (brown) and am spotting again today 

My levels are fine - 273 on Tuesday 495 Wednesday and 1147 Friday

Anyone else had twitches - like short pain stabs -it's on my LHS near my hairline. I'm looking forward to getting to the scan so we can see where these embies have landed.

I was calm until this morning now I am burning with questions

Love Tyler

Soul - sorry to hear your pain about the second baby - glad you are on the mend and looking forward to the dancing baby.


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Morning, what a grey day!!

Orlando - I am at Epsom, and the consultant also covers St Helier in morden.  He actually got another friend of mine pg who can get pg naturally but had suffered about 10 miscarriages and has high killer cells.

I think I am going to inject until 15 weeks and then stop, as that still seems to be past what all the consultants think bar mr t.  To be quite honest I dont have that much room left to inject and am having to go into bruises.  Its just so difficult to stop medication coz I think we come to rely on it mentally and to be told it is doing nothing is just mind boggling!!

I was horrified to be told he only charges £150 for the nk blood test as even mr t's retest is more than that.

Tyler - it is perfectly natural to spot, I did before test and for a few days after.  A lot of women spot at time of period during pg too, as long as it isnt bright red and heavy you are fine.  As for twinges - get used to them, they last for ages, well mine did and are still with me!!!  Your ovaries have to go down and that can take months, and your uterus is going to start stretching, and also your body has released a substance (cant remember name) to relaxe your ligaments so uterus can move, so all in all, theres an awful lot going on in there.  Your levels look good.  Good luck with your scan, its amazing to see, although be aware on the first one they dont always get the heartbeat as it is very early so dont panic!!

Jappa - thanks for info on baby show at earls court, might have to put that in diary, as due in november could be ideal time for shopping.

Hugs to everyone.
Ruth


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Tyler - what fab hcg results you have that must be very comforting for you. RE the spotting, it is very, very common and is often still thought at your stage to be classed as implantation bleeding, however if you are ina any doubt at all go and see yourgp or the local early pregnancy unit for reassurance, but coupled with such good hcg results I am sure it is all fine. I too had the sort of stabbing pains that you described, it's just your body sorting itself out.

JoAnn - Thevery same thing happened to me regarding scans, so I decided togo back to the fmc to have one done at 9 weeks, even though th argc said that they were not concerned. I think when we have been so closely monitored it is then impossible to stop.

As it is I ended up having scans at 6 weeks 4 days, then 7 weeks, then 9 weeks then 10 weeks (NHS dating Scan) then 11 weeks due to a scare, and I now have another booked for Monday!!!!

Well after my last post on thursday when I thought i was all calm, i sort of went to pieces yesterday, the morning was fine I had acupuncture then did a gentle trip around tescos, then in the afternoon started "wetting " myself again, and this time it was different to before sometimes blood, sometimes just liquid, so started thinking I was possibly losing amniotic fluid, at 6pm I called the epu who have agreed to scan me again on monday at 9.30,they have already lost my file from thursday, but finished the conversation telling me to go to a&e if it gets a lot worse, they even had the cheek to say did i not want to go back to my private clinic for a scan!!!!!Today is my birthday and my dh bought a card from "beanie" of course i burst into tears!!!anyway feeling a bit more positive today and hope that i will make it out for lunch, without any dribbling!!!!!

Hope u all have great weekends.

jannax


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Janna
First HAPPY BIRTHDAY HONEY!!!  

Secondly, you were so so calm before its no wonder you lost it a little bit.  You actually sound a bit like me (sorry), I cope with everything at the time and then after go gaga.  It is very very scary what you are going through and although you have been told what it is, it is you going through it and having to try and keep calm about it, so it is allowed for you to be emotional and blubb at a lovely gesture from dh.  Try and have a relaxing day, put feet up and be spoilt and keep telling yourself it is ok it is ok and you have a scan monday so only 2 days away.  Really am thinking of you and sending you hugs.
Ruth


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh Janna
I really feel for you   You should be enjoying pregnancy not having this hanging over your head 24/7. TMI but I have had really awful discharge from very early on. I have been in for two emergency scans as literally would trickle liquidy discharge and have to run to the nearest loo!! I was also worried about amniotic fluid - but have now started to calm down in the knowledge that this seems to be my 'normal state'
I know yours is with blood but with careful monitoring I hope that you can have your mind put at rest each time it happens. 
Try and enjoy your birthday and your DH sounds wonderful!!!
Ex


----------



## Tyler (Apr 25, 2005)

thanks for the feedback re spotting

Oh Janna - it's rough that you have to have this scare continue - I had thought it was all sorted. Big hug - take things easy and Monday's check up will be with you soon. Let DH look after you this birthday weekend.  

Eva - do you live in Portsmouth? I'm there on Thursday and Friday next week with DH who'll be working - seemed a shame for him to have a big hotel room all to himself. My parents are looking after my dog - so I will have total freedom. I was planning on being very lazy indeed but how about being ladies that lunch?

Ruth - thanks for your kind post. No ovary shrinking pains for me this time as it was an FET. The early scans are going to be the tricky bit for us because of last time    I'm feeling very positive that this time will be different. Have a nice weekend. My DH has just hovered the house - he actually volunteered - wow.


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Janna - I cant believe your still going through the mill.. what an ordeal - I'm sure the baby is fine but glad you booked another scan on monday for reassurance. 
I have to admit I have been a bit naughty -  when they found the blood clot on my seven week scan I called ARGC to check if I should reduce the claxane and they said they would check with Mr T and get back to me - after me chasing them a couple of times they never called me back so I took the decision myself to reduce it. I havent admitted this to ARGC as I know they like you to follow the protocol but I was annoyed they didnt get back to me and was fedup of trying to get through to them - my own research detailed that claxane can increase bleeding. (to be honest now I only take one every so often and think i will stop all together soon as i dont think i need it)

Will be thinking of you over the weekend and hoping and praying all will be OK.

Happy Birthday for today - I hope you can relax a bit and enjoy the day as much as possible.

xxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry Tyler - der!!!  Only just worked out what fet means, boy I need a brain transplant these days.
Twinkletoes - I must admit that argc are really bad at getting back to you with stuff, when they rang me a week ago to query a request I had made for a prescription they had assumed that I was already reducing my steroids - well no one had told me to, which really annoyed me as I could have come off them a week earlier if they had called to tell me.
Hugs
Ruth


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

*Janna*

Happy Birthday 

Hope you have a rest today, and look after yourself!

Your DH sounds lovely 

Take Care

Dreams


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

to Janna!

Janna hope you have a lovely day and delicious lunch despite the constant stress you are under. Maybe you need to take to the sofa for a complete rest for a couple of days or more.... 
Your posts always make me watery eyed at the moment - specially the bit about the card from beanie!!

Ruth, glad you are at Epsom, My gmil is constantly at St Helier and I have to say I wouldn't like to have a baby there! It's a bit too Victorian for my liking!! (hope this doesn't offend anyone, this is just my opinion, based entirely on me and my whims!)
That's amazing about your friend re the consultant - he sounds fab lucky you. I'm am trying to track down a lovely consultant I once had at St Georges and pin him down (poor bloke!!)  
How is AWW   today? In good spirits I hope.

Tyler, great that you are joining us, if you are worried about anything you should just get straight on to the clinic or your gp - in my opinion, there's absolutely nothing worse than sitting and fretting about something when someone might be able to put your mind at rest.

Eva - interesting about your discharge, I get a funny (TMI!!) 'soggy' feeling every now and then and I always panic like mad and rush for the nearest loo!

Well, I went to the St Georges tour this morning, and we went round the birthing suites, neonatal unit and then the maternity wards, a lovely midwife showed us round and I must say I thought it all looked great. Though they were incredibly busy and every single birthing suite was actually in use so we couldn't  actually go inside one of them. That was a slightly scary notion as there must have been at least 30 of us going round and I think we were all wondering what would happen if  more than 8 women were actually giving birth at any one time! On the whole though I was impresssed with the professionalism of all the staff I have encountered there, including the receptionist on the phone who was very well informed about the tour, who it was available to etc etc........unlike I regret to say, the receptionists at St Thomas's who gave me three different and conflicting sets of information on the three ocasions I rang to check on their tours. Anyway....I won't judge until I've seen their mat and delivery wards!

Oh, and to confirm I am officially totally over-emotional at the moment, the sight of the little tots in the early baby units was just to much for me, and I nearly embarrassed myself by getting all teary in front of of those people - luckily managed to hide behind dh.

Off for a nap now as I don't think I've had a decent night's sleep for exactly 14w1d!!  Is anyone else suffering?

Omigod, just must add that couldn't resist the temptation to drag dh round Primark on the way home and totally distressed to find that I couldn't get a size 18!!! dress to fit my bump. Decided that was a stupid dress anyway, and went for a stretchy number in a size 16. Am trying to forget this traumatic experience as soon as possible. (bear in mind I am normally a size 10......)!!

Love to you all
Orla


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi All, 
I haven't been on here for a week or so, and it's taken me ages to catch up with what's going on.

*Orla* - St Georges is on my patch (PC Plod!), so I know the hospital quite well. It always seems quite a well run place, and I know that when the Countess of Wessex had her baby in Camberley, the baby was rushed to Georges, so they must be well regarded as far as post natal care, etc. Parking is quite plentiful, if not cheap! My friend had her two babies at Georges, so I will ask her for her opinion as well. As for being emotional .... I can relate to that. I burst into tears at the end of Peter Pan the other week. What's going on!

*Ruth* - so sorry to hear the news about Arthur - hope you, and she, are bearing up. Interesting to hear what the consultant said. I have my first midwife appointment on Monday, so I will probably see the same chap. I will have no qualms about stopping the clexane if thats what he suggests. I'll keep you posted.

*Janna * - I really feel for you. You are having such an emotional rollercoaster of a pregnancy. I sincerely hope that your mind is put at rest soon and you can get on with enjoying it. Happy Birthday........Hope you are able to enjoy your day.

*Natalia* - I didn't feel anything until after 20 weeks with my first pregnancy. It would be very unusual for you to feel anything at this stage, especially when it's a first pregnancy. From memory, I think the first movements felt like a very slight flutter, like a butterfly inside you, but so light that you can barely feel it.

*Soul * - So very sorry to hear about your second baby. Just hope that you can focus on your other little one and that the pain will ease in time.

*Tyler* - Welcome to the thread! As others have said, spotting at your stage is completely normal, as there is often implantation bleeding. I too suffered very sharp abdominal pains, particularly at about 7 weeks, but was reassured that this was just the uterus expanding and changing shape. Good luck!

Hello to everyone else. Hoping that everyone is well and having a lovely weekend. Red Squirrel .....


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Ruth - I went to Dr. ******* a couple of years ago, before my first IVF cycle. He tested my NK cell count, but nothing else. (ARGC seem to test for morethings like thyroid antibodies etc) He said I had the second highest NK cell count he'd ever seen and said that if I followed his treatment I wouldn't need IVF. I actually postponed it for almost a year following his advice. He did put me on massive amounts of steroids though. I'm currently taking 1mg of dex a day, but ******* had me on 40mg! It really changed my behaviour. We decided it wasn't for us after about 4 or 5 months of treatment, but it is why I was drawn to the ARGC. I already knew I had an NK cell problem. To be honest I don't know what or who to believe about treatment, and as my dh says, I've learnt more from you girls than any doctor! It's good that we share.

Janna - can't believe the week you've had. A belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY. I think that your dh was really sweet to get you a card from little beanie. I will definitely look out for you at the FMC on the 30th.

Hugs to everyone else.
Nadine xx


----------



## Janes (Sep 20, 2004)

Hello all and happy birthday to Janna!
Haven't been around for a while but thought I'd pop back on to join in the heparin debate. My consultant, at Queen Charlottes, was of the opinion that the ARGC tend to overmedicate, particularly when it comes to Heparin. He said he'd write to ARGC to find out why I was still on it and, if they didn't come back with much of a response he'd take me off it. I then went for my 12wk scan at FMC and popped around to ARGC with the results. Saw Julie who said I would be handed over to the card of my consultant. Knowing his views, I came off the heparin over the following 10 days. I had another consultant appointment this week (14 wks 5 days) and told him what I'd done and he went 'good'. I feel fine (well, crap really but no different from before!!), baby's heartbeat still strong and I feel happier for being drug free.

It's hard to know what to do when the ARGC are the experts but, in my view, I'd had problems with getting pregnant and had an early miscarriage before but there weren't any indications that I could see (except for raised NKs but surely by now my body realises it's a baby and not some threat!) that I'd have a problem past the first risky 12 weeks.

Anyway hoped this helped rather than panicing anyone!

Have a great weekend.

Janey


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Well the heparin debate rages!!  Nadine, interesting that you saw this consultant before argc, I hadnt even expected my consultant to have heard of mr t.

Orlando - thanks for your post re epsom, I felt the same about st helier, having spent time there as a child having tonsils out and numerous accidents - was totally accident prone as a kid, it doesnt have that many good memories.

AWW is having ups and downs, but is generally bright so we are just taking it day by day.  I dont want her to suffer for a moment as we have had a wonderful 14 1/2 years together and as with any animal she has been there for me every time I cried, got dumped or just needed a cuddle and its my turn to look after her.  Sorry for anyone emotional reading that, coz I know it would set me off.

I am very emotional at mo which goes from blubbing at anything, to losing it at anything, luckily the boys are being very good at the mo.

Re the discharge, yep same as, get that sudden soggy feeling (another tmi) and rush to the loo.

Red squirrel - yep be interesting if you see same guy, if he says the same.  I have my first midwife on 30th May, looking forward to it.

Hugs to everyone, have a good evening
Ruth


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Yippeeee....so far today I have not had any "incidents" and even decided to brave it and go out for lunch, which was lovely. Apart from venturing out for lunch I have taken it real easy, not getting out of bed until 11am, then after lunch I have been on the sofa. But very glad to report that I am "at the moment" feeling a lot brighter. Thank u all so much for your lovely, kind, reassuring messages it truly does make a difference, and I promise once am back on the straight and narrow (well actually hoping that it turns out to the straight and getting rounder) I will actually prove how interested I am in everyobody else's situation, as I truly am, but my brain is a little scambled at the mo.

Thank u all very much, and I hope I can report in tomorrow with more positive news.

Bye for now, Janna x


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi all

Sorry I've not posted for a few days but the m/s is really taking it's grip and I'm just struggling through each day, just sipping lemonade.  Looking after an energetic 2 year old does not help m/s at all !! 

With my first pregnancy I didn't feel any "movement" until 20 weeks which I think that's quite normal.  From what I remember it felt a bit like my tummy does when I'm really nervous or excited - that little flippy type feeling!

The heparin debate is really useful.  Can you tell me if you can come off it in one go or do you have to wean yourself off it??  I think I might have to decide myself, due to the m/s I haven't even got a GP appointment yet and it usually takes 2 weeks, plus I'm going away for a week next week!  I think I'm leaving it a bit late now and yet I really wanted an NHS opinion on the Heparin.  I have no blood issues that I'm aware of, but then again ARGC never said one way or the other.  I've been very lucky and never sufferred a miscarriage or had NK probs and I had no probs in my first pregnancy.  No one at ARGC has ever explained why I am on it and I imagine it's purely "routine".

Ruth I'm really sorry about AWW, it's the hardest decision to make.  I had to decide to put my lovely dog down about 3 months ago at 18 years old.  She was such a lovely lovely thing and my parents had been looking after her for years, but they couldn't bring themselves to make the decision or do it.  So, I had to and my DH took her to vet, he was very close to her too.  I did feel very guilty at the time, but I know now that it was the right decision as her quality of life was getting very poor..and it wouldn't have got better  

Janna Happy Birthday and I'm glad today has been incident free, I hope that's it now for the rest of your pregnancy.

Hi everyone else, sorry for no more personals but I've got to go back to the couch with another ginger biscuit!!

Harps
x


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Haprs - poor you with the ms, can only imagine what its like having a 2 year old as well.  I look after my friends 4 year old, taking her to school and picking up according to friends work shifts and she exhausts me at the moment and I am not even suffereing the actual sickness.

Well, we had to say goodbye to Arthur last night, it has happened quicker than I thought, but she went downhill suddenly yesterday afternoon and by last night was very very poorly and miserable so our vet kindly did an emergancy appointment about half 9 last night so Arthur didnt suffer through the night.  My dh and I both managed to stay with her and hold it together long enough, and it was all very peaceful.  I know she is happy now.  Me - my tummy muscles hurt from blubbing and my dh had to deal with the boys on his own as I was incapable of anything. 

Hope everyone is having a better weekend than me.
Hugs
Ruth


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Ruth

Thinking of you at this really sad time, but glad that Arthur is no longer in pain and you were with her at the end.

Jappa xx


----------



## Red Squirrel (Feb 28, 2006)

Ruth, 
  So very sorry  . You did the right thing for Arthur ..... and you were there for her at the end. A kitty cat couldn't have asked for more. Thinking of you.
Red Squirrel.


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Ahhhh Ruth I'm sorry about Arthur you have done the best thing and she won't have sufferred at all.

Harps
x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Ruth - so sorry about Arthur, really pleased your vet was able to see you quickly and not prolong her suffering.  

Janna - hope you enjoyd your birthday and glad you're feeling better.

Quick update from me - had a wet weekend in Dorsetwith DH!   Nice to get away but didn't see any point hanging around today as it was pouring. Still feeling queasy - but looking forward to our next scan on Wednesday.

Wil catch up properly later
Take care
Blu


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry i have been away for age's (well 3 or 4 days) life has just been crazy in work and had my two nephews staying over the weekend, so no time for anything (age 3 and 6). I am now totally exhausted slept for about 2hrs last night. Between between kicked and punched by the little one whilst he tossed and turned in his sleep I have the usually heartburn problem, then the eldest woke at 4.30 and wanted to get up, he proceeded to ask me what time it was every 10mins till i relented at 7am and we all got up. delivered then back home at 11am so will try and catch up with sleep soon before another full week of work.

Firstly Soul sorry to hear of the loss of your twin 2 I remember Caterina experiencing similar grief feelings, please take the time to get over this, so glad twin 1 is doing well. Take care.

Ruth sorry about Arthur, pets are so part of the family. I remember having to get our yorkie put to sleep. I took him to the vets on my own it was so sad I felt so guilty for ages and cried myself to sleep for about a week. I think i thought I was harder and tougher than I actually am, going alone, never again it has certainly put me off getting another pet. Hope you feel better soon, it is so much better not to let them suffer, for both parties. Very interesting to hear about Dr Sheta I have heard his name before somewhere? I know once when i was having NK retest i said to one of the blood sampling staff (at harley st blood clinic) that there must be somewhere closer that usa to test the blood they said there is. That they take blood for another clinic that tests in the uk but that Mr T has a contract with the american clinic. Nadine were you on prednisolone with Dr Sheta? that is weaker that dexamethasone 40mg of pred is eqiv to 4mgs of dex. So if you have a raised NK test post pg what does Dr Sheta do? If he doesnt use IVIG? All very interesting. Think I will be going through the consultant heparin debate this week I have to meet my consultant this wednesday, I seen the hosp midwife for booking in appt last weds but because I am on clexane she wants me to go back and see the consultant this weds. You guys have made me feel alittle better incase he wants me to stop, I am 15 weeks and a few days now so hopefully it will be ok.

Janna just wanted to say so glad all went well at scan, you really are having a hard time it must be draining. Take care.

Well I must go now ladies I will try and pop on again soon.


Trixxie


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Morning everyone
Thank you for your kind posts, make me blubb, but everything does at moment.  Luckily I have a busy few days to keep me going.

My hubby is nagging me to stop the clexane now, has anyone come off of it already, do you have to stagger the stopping like the steroids (down to 2 tablets now - bliss).  I am going to stop after 15 weeks.  I spoke to my friend of a friend who conceived naturally but with help from Mr ******* after numerous miscarriages and she stopped injecting at 12 weeks and his website state 12 weeks for ivf too.  Re the ivig, he just doesnt do anything, he doesnt believe they make a difference and that they are dangerous.  They are very much an american thing, all the searching I did on them I mainly got american websites - where they suggest one every two weeks to 20 - 28 weeks - can you imagine the cost - phew!!

It is scary to think of stopping as I have come to think of the drugs as to what is keeping my baby safe, but Mr ******* said I was healthy and baby is healthy so I guess now it should be ok - aargh the decision is killing me.

Hope everyone is ok, janna hope no more incidents and Harps hope that ms is easing off.

Blu - good luck for scan  this week, am so envious as we have nothing until 20 weeks now, dont know how I will cope.  Have midwife appointment next week and am hoping she will check heartbeat and I can relax a bit.  DH wont let me get a doppler as he thinks I will ocd on it.

Hugs to everyone
Ruth


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

uuurrrgh - i'm feeling rough!   went round my SIL's on Saturday and she brought down bags full of baby clothes that my niece used to wear. The bags were really dusty and i started to get a really strong allergy - tight chest and sneezing. This continued through the night and i was in bed yesterday and will be today. It seems i now have a cold/flu. I can't decide if it might be the allergy - but then i have been inside for 36 hours and feel worse than i did on Saturday night. Is it possible that it could've brought out a cold that was waiting in my system? 

Just as well I am in bed - the weather here on the south coast is atrocious. someone asked in Portsmouth/Plymouth (i think?) i actually live in Bournemouth. 

Love Ex


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello Girls

Ruth, so sorry about aww, you must be so upset, so I won't go on.......
I can't help you about the clexane but I am on it for different reasons, and can't give up till 3 months after the preg aaaaaaagh!!!
Also, like you panicking about no scans till 20 weeks - wondering if I'm still preg!? Also scared to get a dopp in case I do it wrong and can't get one or two of the heart beats which would send me into a spin - so will wait for my various checks!

Eva, sorry about your allergies  

Hello to everyone else, must rush, back later.

xxxxxxx Orla


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Glad to report that beanie is fine after yet another scan after another scare last Friday. I was pleased as the doctor decided to do an internal to check that my cervix was properly closed which thnkfully it was....phew. I have been feeling loads better over the weekend, so just hope and pray that that this scary episode is coming to a close.

Ruth - I am really sorry to hear about Arthur, I hope you are coping as well as one can.

Eva - Hope that you feel better as quickly as possible.

Hi to everyone else.

Janna x


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Janna 
Really good news that scan was ok and cervix is closed.  You must be doing cartwheels in your head with all this going on, knowing that you should be trying to relax.  Perhaps now things will settle, fingers crossed you have no more problems and you can take things easy.
Hugs
Ruth


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

*Blu * - Hope your scan goes ok on wednesday, Will it be your 12 week one?

*Ruth* -  Sorry to hear about your poor Arthur he must have been in pain though.
I to can wait till our 20 week scan. Just keep thinking is it all still ok, have been having head cold type symptoms & keeping my DH awake with my heavy breathing .
My midwife told me its quite common 

*Janna* - Soo pleased that your scan went well and that it was all ok! Congratulations now its time to try and relax a little  Its your turn for it to go well for a change 

*Eva* - Hope you start to feel better soon!

*Harps* - Hope you start to feel better soon & the M/S gives you a break!

Best Wishes to everyone else,

Dreams


----------



## jocoffey (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi All,

Jappa, thanks for the number.  I booked my 12wk scan for the 12th of June.  

Harps, I am with you on the m/s.  I feel awful all day long.  Throwing up is getting worse.  I tried to lay in bed longer this morning so see if I could stop myself from being sick.  Didn't work.  After I eat I try and lay down for at least 1/2.  Seems to help a little.  I am just finding nothing sounds good.  Must be terrible trying to keep up with a 2 yr. old. when your not feeling well.

talked to my midwife this morning about m/s and she told me to book an appt. with GP to see if he would prescribe some anti-naseous tablets.  Have any of you heard about them?  She said they would not harm the baby but, GP's don't like to prescribe them much.  She said they may give them to me since I am having twins.  Tried to get in today but, no luck have to call earlier tomorrow.  If they won't harm the babies, I am willing to try anything.  Travel bands didn't do a thing except make my wrists sore.  Sorry about the moan.  

Is the 12wk scan at the fmc internal or just on the tummy?

JoAnn


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Hiya girls

Just wondering if anyone has heard from Layla ? She hasn't posted or logged on for a few days. Hope she is OK !!
Ruth so sorry to hear about your furbaby, hope your feeling a bit better now sweetie 
As for the clexane debate I have a short story for you all. 2 girls I know had trouble conceiving and both went for ivf/icsi.They were told by Mr.T to carry on taking it until he told them to stop it. Sadly they got fed up with injecting every day and decided to stop it themselves. Sadly they both lost the babies they were carrying around 2 weeks after the last injection. They both our now mums after having another go and carried on taking the clexane until they were told to stop.They told me Mr.T knows what he is doing and not many consultants agree with immune issues but if it wasn't for him they would not have the babies they have now. Sorry if that frightens any of you but I just thought some of you would like to know.
Hope your all well
Georgia
xxxx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi all
Georgia that is interesting, I suppose we have paid for his expertise and so it is best to take it after all, he got us all to where we are today!  

JoAnn yuk!  I have not actually been sick yet, but I feel terrible.  I have almost permanent nausea, also my temperature seems to shoot up and down wildly.  I am wondering whether stopping the Gestone will help me.  I know the normal progesterone range is below 100 and mine is above 1,000 and so I wonder whether that is what is giving me this eternal hangover from hell!!  I might try some ginger capsules as I've heard they are good, but will have to get DH to get them as I can't face it!  I've got 2 big meetings tomorrow and Weds and goodness knows how I'm going to manage, I just can't bring myself to care!  I have heard about the anti nausea tablets, if you do a search for Morning Sickness you will find a lot of info.  I think GPs are reticent to prescribe it.  I have a feeling babies that were born without limbs in the 70s was it?  were the result of mums taking an anti nauseau drug (the phlidimite drug).  However, I have heard the ones they have now are harmless but I suppose the concern is still there for some.  

Janna the scan is great news. 
Eva sorry you aren't well, being sick and pregnant is the worst!!  
Jappa I hope you are feeling better now?

I am going for my 9 week scan at FMC on Thursday.  It's my first scan there and after reading you all raving about it I am quite excited.  At the 7 weeks scan the ARGC did find the baby and the heartbeat but because it is way at the back they couldn't see it very well with their equipment, and it took ages!  So I'm hoping to get a much better picture on Thursday.  

Harps
x


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Georgia, thank you for another side of the story.  I totally agree that mr t knows what he is doing, its just my consultant has thrown a total spanner in the works for me.  He is the top miscarriage specialist who also deals with failed ivfs and was the first guy to introduce nk cell testing to this country and it is his guidelines that mr t follows for steroids.  So when he said that the dose of 20mg I was on wasnt enough to do anything and that he stops all his patients at 12 weeks it got me really thinking.  I also have my friend who injected for 12 weeks and has a beautiful boy now.  Its all doing my head in, but I am going to continue for another week and see how I feel then.

Harps - good luck for your scan.  Your temperature going up an down is normal pregnancy as far as I can make out.  I can usually take all the heat going but now its me turning the heating down and dh moaning it is cold!!  You will stop the gestone at 12 weeks so only another 3 to go.

Hugs to everyone
Ruth


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Evening girls

Janna - fantastic news on the scan and cervical check up, such a relief...it never gets any easier does it, but just have to think that as each day passes the chances of things being OK increases..at least that is what I tell myself!

Ruth and others - thanks for all the info on heparin etc...makes me feel better now that I am of it...Mr T said it was up to my NHS obstetrician to decided as to whether to continue it...saw my midwife today and she said he wouldn't continue it so am still off (in total 3 weeks now, I did try to go back on it a week or so ago, but the itchy rash came right back), my appointment with him though isn't for another 4 weeks!!! ...I have an FMC scan on Thurs, and if that is all OK then think I will finally rest easy on not being on the heparin as that will have been over 3 weeks being off it...fingers crossed!!!

Thanks also for all your experiences on the flutterings too !! Will patiently wait til 20 weeks and look out for them then!

Tyler - welcome !! And yes as many others have said spotting is common, I even had a big gush of red blood at 11 weeks, and all is fine now.

JoAnn - the 12 week scan at FMX is on the tummy..no more internal ones, hurrah!!

Take care girls !

Natalia x


----------



## Lizzi (Oct 31, 2005)

JoAnne, my m/s was appaling, I was vomitting all day every day, so my
GP prescibed Cyclazine (sorry if that's spelt wrong) and it's been a 
godsend. Did a lot of internet research before taking it and it's very
safe (allegedly). In fact, I'm still on it now as the m/s comes back if
I stop!

Hi to everyone else, lost track of who is who and where - sorry!

Lizzi


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Morning everyone

Janna - glad everything is all in order now, also excellent that you had your cervix checked out - it's one of my niggling worries as my cousin lost a baby at 14 weeks from incomp cervix. Apparantly it's not routinely checked unless you have already lost a preg!!! But at my next check up I am going to insist that they make sure I don't need a stitch.
Anyway, hope you are taking life easy and resting as much as poss. Can't remember if you are working?

Joann - sorry your twins are making you feel sick - naughty things! Hope your doc and sort it out and that you enjoy your (tummy) scan at the fmc. It's a great place we were scanned for approx 1-2 hours all in all, so they are v v thorough.

Harps - sorry you are also feeling queasy, dreadful having to cope with that during a meeting. I don't suffer too much but when I do a  packet of Doritos does the trick.My dh is getting v cross and tells me to stop eating that 'utter rubbish'. I bought a bumper pack the other day and when I got home he threw them in the bin   !!

Georgia/Ruth - do you know if clexane actually has any detrimental effects? If not, then I would be tempted to take it for as long as poss. Personally I'm a bit stuck with this, as have been diagnosed with a blood disorder so I will be taking all the way thro'.....but hope it's not having any side effects I don't know about 

Natalia - I am also considering every day a bonus and a step further - re the flutterings, I think I feel the odd thing somethimes, but usually decide it's wind!!

Lizzi - 30 weeks congrats - that is my target as I know that if they arrive now, it should be safe. Obviously ideally the later the better, but I just feel I'll breathe a huge sigh of relief once I get to where you are!!

We went to the Frank Sinantra musical last night which was great but it was SO LOUD that I became paranoid that the twins would be really suffering. I folded up my dh's and my coat and cushioned my bump from the onslaught, but it was difficult to relax and enjoy as I was so worried that such a noise could cause damage. Dh assured me that it would be most unlikely, but I was still fretting! I posted on the midwife board ( I think they are fed up with my ludicrous queries!) just to see if they could offer advice.

On a more sensible note, I was relieved to get a call from St Thomas this morning with my first apt - 9th June - which will be all the bloods and also a scan with the cons, so I'm pleased that this is all happening, but not sure if I can hold on till the 9th!!

Must stop rambling!!

Love to all
Orla  
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Orla 
I'm sure the twins loved it - maybe you should have frank sinatra playing when you give birth!!


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Morning
A bit of sunshine at last, it does help brighten the day.

Orla - All I know is my consultant said I dont take enough for it to do any good but it doesnt do any harm either.  And what is wrong with doritos  They are low fat and better than normal crisps and if they help stop that sicky feeling, well they cant be that bad.  My dh just wants to eat everything I eat so am sneaking food or it would all be eaten by the time I got there.

I have booked to go to We will Rock You on 24th June for dh birthday, we have been 5 times before so know it is going to be really loud and we are in front row.  But it will introduce baby to rock music so cant be all bad.

I still have to go to argc for a full blood count but knowing it isnt urgent, I cant bring myself to make the trip - how bad is that!!  Its half term next week so wont go then, will have to go week after.

Down to one prednosolene tonight, nearly off them.

A question for you all, around my belly button was really tender yesterday and I know it is being pushed from the inside, but is it normal for it to hurt, bit like a bruise?  DH reckons it could also be where I have cried so much, but you know what its like, paranoid about every twinge and feeling.

Natalia - my pg book says you may be able to feel flutterings or quickenings from 16 weeks - a bit like wind!!!

Well off for lunch - I never make 12 anymore.

Hugs to everyone
Ruth


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Ruth - sorry to hear about AWW but you put her needs first which is what a loving owner would do.

Janna - really glad to hear that everything is alright. I'll be looking out for you next week at the FMC. I always feel nervous about a scan about a week before, and the doubts are already creeping in. No reason, just paranoid.

Hope everyone else is okay,
Nadine xx


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Evening girls

Phew only a couple of pages to catch up on!

Ruth - sorry don't know about sore belly button stuff, although my belly button did get really dry, flakey and itchy (TMI?) but now I moisturise it it seems to have improved.

Well am out for the next few nights and away for the weekend (going to Edgbaston for the cricket! Look out for us on TV - we'll be the people dressed up as wrestlers (!), spandex suits (for the boys, decided NOT a good luck what with my tum!) masks, capes'n'all!), so not sure if i will get to post for a while...so in the meantime take care everyone...have a reassurance scan on Thurs and hopefully all is OK after not being on the heparin for 3 weeks...getting worried the little one has died inside and I am oblivous to it !! OK will stop being paranoid...may have to get the ol doppler out again!

Take care everyone

Natalia x


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Janna - great news on the scan and check!!! hopefully everything will be smooth from here on..

I have a quick question - Do the ARGC contact you after 12weeks? They called me to say they had received my 12week scan report from the FMC and that I had to go for a full blood count, I went for the blood test the next day which was last wednesday and have heard nothing from them since - do I just assume thats it, or are they supposed to do something?? 
Just wondering what happened to everyone else past 12weeks..


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi
Twinkle toes I don't know yet but would be interested to find out, so if you do can you let me know - isn't that when they say you can come off the Gestone and think about the Heparin as well?

Natalia are you serious??  How cool, my dh would love you, he's cricket mad but I'd never get him in a wrestling suit    I'll get him to look out for you!  Don't worry about baby I'm sure everything will be fine.

Ruth hi, 5 times to We will Rock you, you must be a big Queen fan.  We went to the Paul Rogers Queen concert last summer which was fantastic!  Perfect sunny day too.  I don't know about the belly button question as I've never had that, but I'm sure it's just things pushing from the inside (I've probably too much padding there to feel anything like that!).

Orlando good thing your dh is not here putting my craved snacks in the bin..... hmmmmm....... I wouldn't appreciate having the food police around much, not with my current "diet!" - crisps are up there on my emergency "I'm feeling sick" snack list!!  

I have a question for you too!  I am having my nuchal scan on a Monday and I won't get the results until the Weds.  I am then going on holiday for 2 weeks on the Saturday.  The thing is I want to come off at least the Gestone for my holiday so can I just assume it is ok to stop at 12 weeks, or can I ask ARGC to confirm this over the phone?  I don't think I'll have time to send them the scan details, get a full blood count and get their feedback before my holiday.  Any ideas?


Hi everyone else

Harps
x


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Twinkle -Toes, I had my 12 week scan and FBC last Tues and they have not contacted me either to say what I need to do so I am going to pester them tomorrow for some answers.

JoAnn, I have had awful MS and take Metoclopramide and I was so worried about its safety but looked it up in the BNF which is the drug bible and it is very safe as is Cyclizine and some other anti-emetics.

Jappa xx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Morning
Twinkle toes - the argc dont contact you about a fbc unless there is something they want you to do, its just for mr t info.  I had to ask if I was to come off the gestone at 12 weeks as they all presumed that someone else had told me to at my 11 wk 2day scan, so I would ring and ask.  

Harps, you dont have to wait for your nuchal before coming off gestone, its only for heparin, steroids etc.  Are you sure though that you have to wait for your nuchal scan results, we got ours straight away and I thought everyone did.  They measure the gap at the back of the babies neck so obviously you are there why they do it and they measurements along with your age are calculated there and then.  No reason why you should have to wait.

Yep we are big queen fans in this house, and rock music of that era in general.  

Natalia - have a good break - its sounds fun - wicked idea about the wrestlers.

I think my belly button has calmed down, I think it was being pushed from inside, my belly by the end of the day feels like it is going to split, but as dh said I had been crying an awful lot and that affects the tummy muscles.  It is starting to pop out though.

Well it looks sunny at the moment but will it last.
Hugs 
Ruth


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Ruth, sorry about your kitty, but you were there for her her whole life, and I bet you made sure it was a lovely one. Hi Harps, glad you're doing ok. Poor Janna, you really don't deserve to go through all that. 

Also glad to find this thread, I'm bursting with pg questions but the other boards don't seem like the right place to ask them. 

I'm now 10 weeks and definitely not as tired and sick as last week. Everywhere seems to say that it tails off at 14ish weeks. So now I'm worried the baby's not ok. I've also had a horrible urinary infection that the first lot of antibiotics hasn't shifted, so now I think the worst.... any advice please girls on sickness/tiredness tailing off? 

Really interesting about all the heparin stuff - does mr T sometimes tell peopel to keep taking it? Or does he always leave it up to you?
sending love and have to to now#!


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi beeba
Thanks for kitty thoughts.  I had a huge blub this morning, the vet that came out for us saturday night sent us a card and a packet of forget me knot seeds in the post and such lovely words in the card, well a box of tissues later.

Beeba, I didnt have actual sickness but felt icky most of the time, but it definately started getting better before 12 weeks as did the tiredness.  I think I was most exhausted between 6 - 10 weeks when I just didnt have the energy for anything.  I am sure baby is fine.  Re the heparin mr t decides when you come off, usually 20 or 28 weeks but most of our nhs consultants have queried why we are still on it after 12 weeks, which is why the debate is going on.

Hope your urinary infection gets better, apparantly it is quite common in pg but that doesnt make it any better for you!
Hugs
Ruth


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi girls - just a quick update as snowed under at work!

Had our scan this morning (9w 5d) baby was wriggling about all over the place  and measures at 10w 2d - going to take after dh I think! The doctor (Ahmed) kept using the word 'brilliant' which was encouraging! (Much more than the usual 'fine' you get from Mr T  ) Have also had an appointment letter for our nuchal scan - 9th June at Kings (one we won't have to pay for!) which will be exactly 12 weeks - hopefully can then stop the evil gestone and dex! May even put a ticker on soon!

Will catch up properly soon
Take care
Blu


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Ruth, thanks so much for comforting words - it's so easy to panic! 

Blu - sounds like our due dates are around the same (I'm 17 Dec). My nuchal scan is on 1st June, very excited to finally feel relaxed about this whole thing. 

Also a relief to hear how fat everyone is - I'm feeling ENORMOUS. With the biggest boobs ever - I can't believe they're going to grow more. I keep reading that you're not supposed to show until 12/14 weeks - I'm already waddling! Going to be interesting trying to hide it next week at work, and in an office full of women. They're going to think I've just spent my hols eating!

Janna - I've got a scan next Thursday at FMC at 3pm - are you going to be there?

Harps, how you doing? I've heard it's good the baby's at the back - that it's the best place for it to be, for comfort etc. When's your next scan?

love b x


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Blu - Great news about your scan

harps - Hope you are doing OK now.

Hi Jappa, Beeba, Janna, Twinkle_toes, ruth

Ladies can I ask you something?

I had a tiny drop of blood clot(like a tissue) in urine today morning, enough to scare me and nothing after that. I have no pain while passing urine, could it be becuase of heparin or dex .  I called the clinic they asked me to drink more water.  What do you think? 

I have no MS or anything except for feeling a bit sleepy during the afternoons. I can feel something in my tummy though.  Is this normal? I don't know if it is because the uterus is growing   Do you feel like this?

Selina


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Selina
If you have had any sort of blood in your urine you could have an infection.  During pg the kidneys have to work really really hard so are more vunerable.  I would be tempted to go to gp or even gp's nurse and ask, just to be on the safe side.  Its really easy for them to check the urine.  Have you registered your pg with dr yet?  Maybe do both at same time.  I know I am careful because I have a slight kidney condition that will cause me to pass blood coz of a build up of calcium.

As for feeling something in your tummy, your uterus is quite a bit bigger now and probably pushing upwards so moving all those organs around. what a lovely thought.

Beeba - I have been waddling for weeks, I look like I have a football up my jumper, people have guessed since about 8 weeks.

Blu - excellant news about scan, its so lovely to see them moving about.

Hugs to everyone
Ruth


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi everyone

This morning I wrote a really, really long post trying to mention everyone and then I lost it.....flippin eck!!

Anyway I will try again.

Twinkle Toes - SOunds like everything is going fine for you, have you bouhgt any maternity clothes yet

ArthurWhisker - How sweet of your vet, how thoughtful, and I hope that your tummy feels better really soon, Iam sure all of the stress you have been under would definitley contribute.

Layla - I do hope that all is well with you as we have not heard from you in some time, do let us know that you are OK.

Audrey - Thinking of you too, and hoping that all is OK

Nadine - hope to see and chat to u next Tuesday at the fmc, stay positive u will be absolutely fine

Beeba - My scan is next Tuesday, so sadly wont see you, but hope u have a great scan

Blu - fantastic news about your grwoing very well baby, I'm sure you should have a ticker by now.

Natalia - hope u have a fab time at the cricket and that you have good weather

Harps - I phoned the argc last week, as I will 12 weeks tomorrow and needed more gestone if I had to continue, but I was informed that even though my nuchal is at 12 weeks 5 days that I could stop gestone at 12 weeks, hope that this helps

Selinaggs - If I was you I would speak to your GP/midwife or just go to your early pregnancy unit if you can do a self referral. Having experienced over a week of bleeding it is very stressful and a scan is very reassuring. What I would also say is, it is quite difficult to actually tell whether the blood is in the urine or from your vagina.

As for me, aftermy last scan on Monday I thought all was fine and dandy, but someone obviously does not want me to have an easy time as |I started bleeding again this afternoon, although only the once, and I do know that from my scan on Monday that I do still have a blood clot, so hopefully it is just that expelling itself. Thankfully I know that my cervix is properly closed. It's just so frustrating as I had managed to feel normal again and had started walking my dog again (in between the rain) and had popped to the shops, but each time I bleed, I take to the sofa, silly I know but there you go. Anyway I am sure all will be OK and I will probably not do anything scan wise again as i have my nuchal next tuesday, unless the bleeding gets a lot worse.

Take care
Janna x


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

hi everyone!

Jappa hi, I hope your m/s is under control now with the tablets?  I am positive that if there was any doubt about them at all they wouldn't be prescribed!  Sounds like things are going well otherwise.

Janna I'm sorry there's been more bleeding but as you know there is a clot there then I am sure that will be it.  Thanks for the Gestone info.  I phoned argc today to try and find out what drugs I have to take until when.  They said the gestone could stop at 12 weeks but that they would tell me this - but from you girls experiences I think I'll call them around the time.  Thing is they gave dh a prescription for 6 weeks this week!!  And he filled it all, so I have enough until about 15 weeks.

Selina it sounds like a bladder infection to me and I'd go to see your GP.  The uterus thing is funny, this evening I have had a stitch in my RHS all night and just can't get comfortable.  I really feel like somethings are on the move in there!!  

Beeba, hi, I also have a huge belly and people keep guessing!  I look 4 months gone!! 

Blu, your scan sounds terrific.  Did they give you an EDD?

Ruth, hi, your vet sounds fantastic, what a lovely thing to do!  I am having my nuchal scan at the local BUPA hospital and they send the blood test to FMC and so have to wait for the overall result.  But, I will get an initial idea on the day by age and fold test.  I think it's the combination of those and the bloods that give the final result.


I've got my nine week scan tomorrow morning at FMC and today I finally got down to my GP and arranged my booking in appointment and free prescription card.  So, feel much more organised now.  Still feeling very icky, the only time of day it abates is about 9.30pm!  Also have a real stitch in my side all this evening, very weird!

Have a good one all

Harps


----------



## lucky8 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Ruth, so sorry to hear about your cat - you were very brave to do the right thing for him.

Janna, sorry that your bleeding problems continue, but glad you have an explanation - I'd just stay on that sofa and be waited on hand and foot for a while if I were you  

Blu great news on your scan and good luck to all those scanning next week. Harps how awful to have to wait for the full results of your Nuchal - aren't you tempted to just cough up and do it at the FMC? I'm afraid I've got a bit dependent on the FMC - I've booked a 20 week scan there even though my NHS scan has come through for 21.5 weeks which isn't too much longer to wait. I just feel like I trust the FMC more.

For those who've asked about the ARGC contacting you, here is my experience. They told me to come off gestone and start weaning off Dex at 12 weeks (before they got the results of my nuchal). They let me come off thyroxine after my nuchal results were in. Last week (15 weeks) they called me in for a full blood count which I had this Monday. As a result of that they've reduced my clexane from 60mg per day to 40mg per day (hurray). I've now been asked to go for an NK follow up between 16 and 18 weeks. So no sign of them handing my care over to the NHS consultant just yet. I've actually been a bit disconcerted by this renewed interest by the ARGC - just when I was settling down to feel safe with the pregnancy they go and remind me that maybe I'm not 'normal' after all.

Love to all
Kate


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Janna - really sorry your bleeding hasnt stopped totally, at least you do know what it is  and I would totally agree to taking to the sofa each time it starts.  I havent been able to start walking our dog again as she is quite strong and although very good most of the time, if a leaf or similar blows past she dive bombs it!!  And at the park she regularly knocks one of us over (dh last weekend) so darent go on my own with her.  She is quite bonkers but I love her to pieces, but anyone thinking of getting a weimaraner - come borrow her for 48 hours, you might think again!!!

Harps, I see why you wait now, we didnt have the blood test just nuchal scan, that will give you a good idea though.  The argc gave me a large prescription for gestone too, so I have about 2 weeks worth sitting in the drawer, it is really annoying, if they know you are coming off at 12 weeks why prescribe more!!  Does anyone know if you can take it back for a refund?  Good luck for your scan tomorrow morning.

Kate, I must admit I thought the argc would ask me to go for another nk follow up when I finish weaning of steriods (next week hurrah) but they havent yet, but then I still havent managed to go for fbc they asked for 2 weeks ago.  I dont think any of us will ever be 100% settled and be allowed to be normal, although going to the nhs hospital for appointments makes it feel a bit more that way.  I have my midwife appointment tuesday and am really looking forward to it.

Hugs to everyone, hope you are all ok.
Ruth


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi everyone - just a short one, I'm still alive & I'll try & catch up properly asap.

Ruth, I'm so sorry about AWW, you must miss her desperately. Your vets sound wonderfully compassionate  

Janna, I'm sorry that the bleeding is still around, I think it is fairly normal with these types of clots though. They told me that they usually resolve by 20 weeks but some people can bleed for longer  

I was struck down by an awful flu-ey bug last Friday & am only now starting to feel a bit better, was very unpleasant. Baby seems fine though, it is moving around loads (especially at night, it is pretty hard to get comfy, I may relent & get a maternity cushion). I saw the midwife yesterday and everything is normal (BP, urine etc) she measured my fundus & it is at exactly 20 weeks, but we knew from the scans that it is a big baby. HB is so easy to find now, it sounds like it is just below my skin which is weird, it was 142 baseline yesterday with good variability (135-150) and big noisy kicks! She did another FBC to send off to the ARGC.

The ARGC have said provisionally clexane for another 3 weeks, but I'm seeing my NHS consultant on Friday because she wants me to stay on it throughout the pregnancy, I think she might do a quick scan as well. We're back at the FMC a week next Tuesday for the anomaly, cervix & doppler scans - I am absolutely dreading it; I'm so scared, to get this far then have bad news would be devastating.

Does anyone know how Audrey is doing?

Layla xxx


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Gosh, haven't posted for a couple of days...will do my best to keep up!

Harps, sorry not sure about the nuchal as I had all my tests done the say day at the FMC but hope one of the other girls has reassured you. And yes I was v   about the Doritos going the bin, but I have been promised some organic kettle chips instead - not sure if they will do the trick!!

Twink - the ARGC did ring me the other day to ask me to come back for an NK retest at 18 weeks - I did also speak to them after the 12 week scan re drugs etc etc - but other than that, not much contact - scary!!

Nadine - I am always v v nervous before each scan, just in case there is something wrong. I always cross fingers on both my hands, and then lie on my hands so they can't see the crossed fingers as I'm embarrassed to be so superstitious!

Blu - good to hear about your 9w5d scan. I'm dying to put a ticker on too, but think I'll have to wait till 20 weeks just in case!

Beeba - hello, I think lots of us on here are enormousl. I've been truly huge from about 7 weeks and everyone who's seen me since then has guessed. I'm expecting twins, but even so!!

Janna - can't believe you've had another episode, but a least you know what it is know , so hopefully it's not quite so stressful, altho I'm sure it's still nerve racking. The sofa is an excellent idea. The minute I feel a bit wobbly I go straight to lie down (if possible that is).

AWW - what  a lovely, thoughtful vet you have. i love the idea of the forget-me-nots. 
You have reassured me about the Frank concert - if you are going to sit in the front row of WWRY, it must be ok!!
Re the sore tummy button, I don't have that but if I press pretty much anywhere I get a kind of bruised feeling, so I have put it down to the poor wall of the tummy being under such pressure!

Layla - sorry to hear about your bug. Great that your baby is so active though and that the hb is so loud and clear. I know how you feel about the 20 week anomaly scan  - I am also getting panicky about it even thought I have another 5 weeks to go before that. I really don't know why we can't look on the bright side - I am trying to, but I suppose we have all been through so much and are used to things going wrong. Wish I could be more like my sister who said 'I just didn't worry about it' ! (and she's an ivf girl too).  If you have an earlier scan with your cons - won't he be able to give you a pretty good indication in advance?

Well as for me, went on a tour of St Thomas's London on Thurs - v v impressed with their facilities, so think that has pretty much made my mind up - so I will stick with my apt on 9th June. With any luck the first thing the babies will see is a great view of the Thames and Big Ben! (apart from us of course!!)

A tmi question for you - I've been having slight sharp stabbing pains in the pubic bone area - I've notice this in the past couple of days, it's tiny and infrequent but a new thing nevertheless - anyone else?? As usual I'm worried!

Love to all
Orlando
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Orla - I have been getting those stabbing pains in same place for a week or so now, I keep accusing the baby of dancing on my cervix as I know a couple of the other girls had that.  I think it is just everything on the move upwards and out of behind pubic bone, it must stretch everything as it goes, I am not worried and dont think you should be.  I think we have an awful lot more to feel over the next 6 months.  I didnt realise my bump would have so much feeling, does that make sense  Its like I am conscious of it all the time, like it has a life of its own - which it does.  Oh boy now I just sound cranky!!!  And you have 2 in there to cause stretching and feelings.
Hugs
Ruth


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Orlando, St Thomas' is lovely, if we were still in London that is definitely where I'd book. I get the stabbing pain as well, mw said it was just all the ligaments loosening up.

I just can't related to normal pregnant people at all - they seem to regard the 20 week as a great opportunity to 'see the baby', find out what sex it is & get some good pictures. The number of times I've seen them turn up with kids, parents & partner in tow, for me I'll always be yet another opportunity for disaster to strike  

I'm going to wedding on Tuesday & have just been out shopping to try & find something to wear - no luck at all, I was going to get something from Isabella Oliver but not until after the scan. I don't really want to go tbh, dh can't make it (who gets married on a Tuesday ??) and my whole family will be there, v. few of them know about the pregnancy & it is just going to be embarrassing because I don not want to talk about it & I know they will.

Layla


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Afternoon girls...will try and make this a quicke as logging on at work

Twinkletoes - ARGC nurse told me they don't generally call after the FBC at 12 weeks unless it is to change protocol/drugs etc so i wouldn't worry if they don't call.

Harps - i tihnk it is standard to stop gestonr at 12 wks, but not sure if you have to wean yourself off? I was on pessaries so don't know, but i thought someone said on here that they weren't told to wean off gestone (by using reducing no. of pessaries ofr a few dayrs or so) when they should've..so check with nurses.

Beena - think my tiredness stopped at about 10 weeks or so, i think everyone is differnet and nothing is normal (some people fieel fine all the way! lucky so'n'sos!!) I didn't have any m/s i am afraid (thankfully for me!)

Blu - glad to hear your 9w5d scan went well!!! roll on that 12 weeker!

Orla - i have bene having funny pains in my lower tum/pelvic area, which i assumed was the uterus etc stretching

Selina - hope things are Ok with the blood...is it painful passing urine? Are you sure it is in your urine, not from your uterus? If if it hurts when peeing then prob. a bladder infection, hence drinking lots of water advice..if blood from uterus, then don't forget bleeding is common..so may of us on here have, and also i think the heparing makes it more likely.

Janna - sorry to hear you're still bleeding...i do know of several women who bleed throughout their pregnancy...which isn't great as it means you can never relax about it, but at least you know it doesn't mean it is bad news at all...and you've done all the check ups you can and all seems fine, so you may jsut have to get your head round the bleeding being normal..big hugs.

Well I had my reassurance scan today - HARPS - were you at the FMC this a.m.? I had a 9am apptmt and i arrived late at 9.10am then went pretty soon after into my scan. I was the one in an orange t shirt and jeans....I was a bit of a mess when I arrived as I had a kind of panic attack on the massively overcrowded tube and ended up making a complete scene after loads of people tried to push on - hyperventilating, bursting into tears, people giving me their seat..HOW embarassing, and i thought i was feeling fine that a.m.!!!

Well my scan was wooonderful..so relieved that all is fine...I quizzed the obstetrician, a lovely german guy called Oliver, about the heparin and NK stuff, and this is what he said (just to throw another opinion in the mix!!!) - he said it was fine i wasn't on it...he said all obstetricians, except Mr T, are of the view that heparin only being useful in the first trimester, UNLESS you have clotting issues (APD antibodies/high platelets) so it is fine that I am off it...also I asked his opinion of IVIG - he said there are big studies that have proved there is no use for it, but he personally still feels it does help in some way, but there is no clinical proof. he did qualify all of this by saying that Mr T has the best results in the UK and so he is doing something right and this involved hepsrin and IVIGs...

Also for whoever was wondering abot St georges...he said it is an excellent hospital for maternity stuff and he said the scanning equipment and the team are excellent...so that is good!

Right, will be off line till Sun/Mon, but take care y'all and I will be prancing around at the cricket on Sat on cloud 9 that our little baby is still doing great!

Natalia x
[br]Posted on: 25/05/06, 15:48PS Forgot to say I have about 10 syringes of 40mg clexane heparin and about 25 syringes of fragmin heparin (5000 ius) - all unwanted - anyone want them?? Please IM me

Nx


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks Layla and Ruth, so glad these stabbing pains are normal!!! So much to fret about -- also thanks for the low down on St Thomas - really glad I have decided on it .

Yup, scans same nail biting experience for me def not something I'd want anybody else apart from dh involved in.

Re your outfit - this sounds pretty dreadful but I have bought some amazingly nice and incredibly cheap things recently at places like Primark and Mark One etc - if you accessorise well, no one will know!! Maternity Top Shop have a few extremely pretty dresses, but unfortunately not for the likes of me. If you are the same size as usual with a neat little bump you could do well there.
i have decided not to splash out on expensive mat stuff as I will just look like an expensively dressed whale - so am going down the cheap and chuck route for the moment! (I wore a simple wrap dress (Primark!) to the Ritz on Sunday, although I had my Prada shoes and vintage handbag - I'll bet it was the only Primark dress there!!) 
Good luck!
Oxxxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Natalia - great news on your scan! I know what you mean about the tube - I went to ARGC for repeat NK test this morning and the tubes were packed - I find I get really short of breath as well so feel quite claustrophobic!

Layla - re the wedding - you can hire maternity wear from a few places - saves you money - 
http://www.mums-2-be.co.uk/home/index4.php
http://www.doesmytumlookbiginthis.com/

Blu


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi, about clexane, I just remembered something Anita (midwife) at Zita West told me - that if you stay on it longer than 12 weeks, it can give you low calcium levels (I think I've got this right). So for those of you still on it, may be worth asking? (orla - unfortunately doritos aren't high in it!)

Bunless - I know what you mean about normal pregnancies. I've also got a wedding next month - there was a pretty red silk dress in topshop, but it was quite balloony. Mind you, no telling what i'll look like at 16 weeks if this weight gain carries on!  . And I'm going to see loads of people (and an ex) I havent' seen for years, which would normally make me go on a diet and exercise like mad. Just going to have to make do with a fake tan and pedicure! 

Selina I've just had a bladder infection, and it only took 5 days on antibiotics to clear it. I was panicking it hadn't gone but it's fine. And the GP wasn't worried about it at all 

I'm booked into queen charlotte's - anyone else going there? Apparenlty they've just re-done some of the birthing suites?

bx


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the clothes ideas - I'll venture out again tomorrow & have another look, town is teeming with hoards of 15 year olds apparently on study leave   . Beeba I think I might invest in some fake tan too, I'm hardly blooming.

My consultant told me that if you are on clexane for the duration of the pregnancy you will lose an equivalent amount of calcium to breastfeeding for a year. I don't take any calcium supplements but have a pretty calcium rich diet (lots of yogurt). 

Well my midwife called because I'm anaemic (hb was 10.7) its a pretty normal level for pregnancy but it was 12.7 three weeks ago so she wants me to take a supplement. I'm going to try floridix, horrible constipating ferrous sulphate is the last thing I need. My platelets have suddenly shot up as well, so I'm going to call the clinic about that tomorrow.

Layla


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, interesting stuff on the low calcium because of clexane.  I have to be careful what I eat containing calcium as I have narrow tubes in my kidneys and when it builds up I pee blood (sorry tmi).  Might have to up intake slightly though to compensate.

Layla - I think becoming anaemic during pg is quite common, that good old tale about half a pint of guiness a day for iron!!!  Quite right to try and avoid the constipation though, I have had trouble a couple of times and what a nightmare.

Hugs
Ruth


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Ruth, Janna, Harps, Natalia, beeba for the lovely reassuring messages

Janna - Hope your bleedig has stopped and good luck for the nuchal scan.

Harps- How was your scan today. I have never been to the FMC, I have always stuck with the argc.

Layla- Great news about the baby, Good luck with all the following scans and test. 

Natalia - Glad your scan went well. I am not sure of the IVIG thing, I have had 3 so far and it is v. expensive with all the followups. 

I had my scan today and the baby was fine and growing and no blood in the uterus. I had pink spotting today and panicked and asked for a scan. I have had my urine test done and awaiting results. I am drinking plenty of water and it does not hurt while passing urine.  A bit releived today.

Selina


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't posted in a while.  I haven't been feeling that well.

Laylar - I hope you are feeling better and your bug clears up soon.  I know what you mean about scans and normal pregnant people.  I get so nervous before every scan when most women would probably feel excited.

I have been getting terrible nose bleeds which at times have lasted an hour. I blame it on the clexane.  I then geot a horrible blood clot at the back of my throat which I keep thinking I'll choke on. Has anyone else had this?  I have also had a bit of morning sickness too.  I have my nuchal scan at our local hospital on June 8th!  I will be just over 12 weeks.  Can anyone tell me when you come off gestone and cyclogest as I only have enough until that exact date.

Soul


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Yuk another rainy day, only thing to cheer me up is dh has gone to play golf and forgotten his waterproof trousers teehee, boy I am rotten.

Soul - I think most of us came of gestone at 12 weeks, I would just ring argc to check.

In a hurry today as off to see friend who had baby at 25 weeks, she is very down, think combination of hormones and back and forward to hospital with little nicholas who is nearly 5 weeks old now but still only 2 lbs.

Will log in again later.
Hugs to all
Ruth


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Soul - sorry to hear about your nosebleeds - must be even worse coupled with the ms - hope you feel a lot better soon.  I think it's pretty standard that they stop the gestone at 12 weeks but it's probably best to order your prescription for more Clexane now as Mr T usually continues this for a bit.  I was told Clexane might stop at 12 weeks then when I got to 12 weeks was told that Mr T never stops it then and that I needed another prescription - it was a mad dash to try and get a prescription in time!

Layla - sorry you've had a nasty bug. I've got 2 weddings in June and was beginning to panic as couldn't find anything half way decent.  However, have discovered a great shop (in Kensington but has website) called Seraphine.  It's great as the clothes fit from 1 month right the way through.  website is www.seraphine.co.uk.  Really helpful ladies as well (much to my horror they produced a strap on bump to show me how the clothes expand with you!). Another place I've found is in S London (Northcotte Rd) called Pretty Pregnant (ghastly name but if you can get passed that they have some lovely stuff suitable for weddings and also have a website and deliver fast).  Hope you have a great wedding and not too many questions from family members!

Natalia - poor you on the tube!  Hope the weather improves for the cricket!

Blu - great to hear that all went well at your scan.

Orla - I've been having very similar sounding weird pains and almost like mini stitches - they are quite low down and come and go very quickly.  As the others say, try to reassure myself that it is ligaments and things stretching in there!  A couple of days ago it was coupled with a nightmare night trying to sleep as literally had to pee on the hour every hour!  This is the first time this has really happened so think maybe something was moving around and squashing my bladder!

Selina - good to hear that all ok at your scan - keep drinking that water!

Janna - hope you are doing ok and keeping your feet up!

Hope everyone has a lovley week-end.

Love
Sifx


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi bunless, quick one - my midwife recommended Spatone for iron, which has left me feeling much better... And no nasty constipation side effects. It's just iron rich water which you mix with orange juice, and you can take all the way through, 

bx


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Beeba, thanks - I used spatone after the mc last year, it is much better than the iron tablets, I may try that again.

Soul, I'm sorry about the nose bleeds, I had them too in the first trimester, I was worried about the clexane & asked the clinic about it, I had a FBC done & the platelets were fine so they weren't worried.

Selina, I'm glad the scan was fine, I hope the urine comes back okay as well.

Sif - thanks for that website, hope verything is okay with you.

I've just got back from an antenatal appointment at the hospital - a fine example of NHS inefficiency at its best   Anyway everything looks okay & they've given me a prescription for clexane, so yay! 

Layla xxx


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Just a quick post... 

Janna - what a pain to still be experiencing bleeding, at least you know the cause - i think your doing the right thing resting!
I have to admit I still havent bought anything maternity or pregnancy related.. I'm going shopping a week saturday so I'm planning to take the plunge then!! 

I realised I actually find it difficult to tell people i'm pregnant, once i've got the words "i'm pregnant" out its fine but i still find it hard to believe and difficult to say. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK, Layla hope your over the bug and Ruth I hope your coping as well as can be expected - i too get very attached to pets and know how heartbreaking it can be - really sorry.

xx


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Soulcyster - Hope the nose bleeds quickly stop and as everyone else has said gestone stops at 12 weeks, but clexane normally carries on.

Layla - really pleased that your appt went well

Twinkle Toes - glad to hear from you, and go girl get shopping!!

Well, as for my ongoing saga, after bleeding quite a lot all yesterday afternoon and evening, I hatched a plan, which was to call the FMC and see if there was any chance of my nuchal which was booked for next Tuesday being brought forward to today, and luckily they could do it. All is well, apart from the now measuring 61 x 28mm blood clot, but as this is on the posteriur wall of the the uterus it is not affecting the placenta, and "beanie" was absolutley fine. So my nuchal results went from 1:153 to 1:3032 so we were really pleased and will not have any invasive tests carried out.

Therefore it looks like I will still continue to bleed, so no white trousers for me this summer!! Somehow though my brain has real difficulty in accepting that I can bleed and that the baby will not be harmed, especially as bleeding is normal accompanied by tummy cramps.....aaaahhhhh. Now i now I was very lucky in not getting morning sickness, but honestly can't someone up there please give me a break

At least I feel I can enjoy the bank holiday weekend now that I have been scanned etc without worrying that the bleeding was causing harm to beanie.

Hope everyone else is having uneventuful pregnancies, and have a great bank holiday.

Janna x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Janna - glad to hear everything is okay from your scan - sorry you still have the stress of the bleeding though.  

Layla -well done on the clexane script!

Hope everyone enjoys the long weeknd!

Blu


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Janna
So pleased for you.  
I am having a terrible day as my SIL's partner is having chemo today (he's 31) for malignant melanoma that he isn't expected to survive. 
My friend's mum has just been told that she has probably lung cancer - so my friend has rushed off to see her at hospital. My friend had only just arrived from London to see me with her partner and now they've gone having got that phone call. I just feel dumbfounded that this is all happening. 
Sorry for the post 
Hope everyone having a better day. 
Ex


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Recieved a text from Audrey last night and she is fine so is baby. She has only just come out of hospital and has been told because of her fibroids baby will be early. Just not sure when so she is on plenty of bedrest. She sends you all her love xxxx


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Eva - so sorry that you are having a bad time.  Thinking of you.

Janna - poor you - as you say - when will someone give you a break?  Hope you have a relaxing week-end.

Georgia - great to hear that Audrey is out of the hospital - let's hope she can hang on in there a bit longer.

Love
Sifx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi to everyone
Hope you are all ok.

I found a company called Yummy Mummy on the internet and got a nice dress for my friends wedding, feel preety in it, but not sexy and gorgeous does that make sense!!

Eva - hope you are bearing up after all that bad news, very upsetting for you.  Look after yourself.

I read that nosebleeds are very common in pg, and that so is a stuffy nose and (tmi coming up) I do seem to have a lot more snot than usual!!!  I wake up bunged up everyday now.  The good news is wee's seem to be down permantly to just one visit a night.

Well I finally managed to get my hubby to homebase yesterday and we got one of those garden swing chairs, with cushions, with a canopy over.  It was 25% off and then a special weekend so another 10%, so it was £135 down from £200.  So thats me sorted for the summer, with a book on my swing - no doubt with cat and dog for company.  

Hope everyone is enjoying the bank holiday.  My dh has gone to golf this morning and the boys are at camp so house is very quiet - lovely.

Hugs
Ruth


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Eva - I am so sorry to hear what a sad and difficult it must be with the devasting news of your family and friends, it must be really difficult to cope with especially being pregnant. I do hope that you are OK, and that you can find some you time for yourself, baby and your partner/dh

Ruth - I think I shall have to look up Yummy Mummy too, as I have a huge dilema, becuase my stepdaughter gets married 11days after my baby is due!!!!!AND I am sitting on the top table, so I will either be enourmous and 41 weeks plus pregnant, or may just have given birth and will have a very young baby to look after and feed. The looking after is not such a huge thing as my mum who is invited to the wedding has voluntered to take care of the baby during the service etc if it starts making a racket, and I just hope that somehow we can sort out feeding it. Of course the other issue is that I could also go into labour the day before, or the day of the wedding, in which case I have insisted that my DH must go the wedding and my mum will end up being being my birth partner. My biggest issue is what colour tent do I buy do yummy mummy sell tents??

Hi to everyone else, hope that you are enjoying the bank holiday.

Janna


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Janna - you just made me really laugh.  I was sitting feeling really sorry for myself as my back is bad and is making me more cranky than normal, and just thought I would log onto the computer for something to do.  I have purchased a minty coloured dress with delicate layers that go over bump and my hubby said that from the front I dont even look pg in it, so it must be good given that everything else shows off the football I have for a bump.

I have informed him though that I am getting a pair of maternity dungarees, as I am sorry, but I can see how people wear them as I cant stand anything around my middle!!

Wow, 11 days after you are due, if you have baby on time, your belly could have gone down quite a bit by then, really difficult for you to buy something - good luck.
Ruth


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

If any of you are interested in coming to the june meet please see the poll on icsi section

Love to you all 
Georgia xxx


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Afternoon all

Well back from the cricket, which was mostly rained off, so ended up being largely a marathon drinking sesh (yes, great for me! Luckily had a fellow pg mate to keep my company on the OJs!) from 11am until 2am that night...it was hilarious though as everyone looked just sooooo ridiculous in our wrestling outfits and got a lot of attention from other punters...think we got onto Channel Five TV !

Blu - good luck withe NK follow up results, hope they get back to you soon.

Selina  - glad to hear the scan went well..sorry to hear you are spotting, but  as i said before remember that most of us have spotted and bled, so it doesn't necessarily mean anything bad at all..of course it is natural that it scares the life out of you, but try not to let it !

Janna - great news on the nuchal...it does indeed sound like you're going to be one of those unlucky ones who bleed a lot, but have a safe pregnancy...damn annoying as it will mean you will be worrying the whole time, grrrr..you poor thing!! I just hope it gets easier as time goes on...hopefully the bleeding will stop (they say bleeding is less common after 1st trimester?), big hugs

Soul - as others have said, 12 weeks is the norm with the gesatone/cyclogest...but check with the ARGC, also you may have to be weaned off gradually. Sorry to hear about her nosebleeds..maybe you should mention it to he ARGC as they may lower your heparin dosage?

TwinkleToes - know exactly what you mean whe nyou say you can't bring yourself to say 'I'm pregnant'..I am still worried it may jinx it, and when I am forced to admit it, I end up saying I am 'up the duff' which is a ridiculously unattractive way of putting it, but the pg work is too scary!

Eva - so sorry to hear your double bad news of SIL and freind's mother...what a horrendous time for you...I guess it puts all out troubles into perspective.

Take care girls..and don't forget if anyone needs my clexane (40mg) or fragmin (5000iu), please do IM me

Natalia x


----------



## sailorgirl (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to butt in!

Just wanted to say congratulations to Harps on her BFp - fantastic news - it is all worth it in the end.

take care

Sailorgirl


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Nadine - I just wanted to say that I hoped that your nuchal scan this morning went well, sorry I didn't see u as I ended up having mine last Friday instead of today. 

Do let us know.
Janna x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi all

Natalie - the cricket sounds like fun!

Janna - good luck with your wedding dilema!

Me update: I got my booking appointment from the hospital on the weekend - they can't see me until 17 weeks!! I rang them and they said they can't see me any sooner as so busy - not happy    I do have my nuchal scan at 12 weeks but it doesn't seem ideal to have to wait that long to see a midwife.

So, I just spoke with a midwife that I run a clinic with every fortnight and she's said she'll check my blood pressure and listen to baby's heart inbetween now and then if I want, and I can go and see her anytime if I'm worried.  Got to be some perks in working for the NHS!  

Also still waiting on NK results - hoping the fact I have had a cold all weekend means my killer cells are low and no more IVIG!

Hope everyone else is okay - will try and catch up properly later.
Blu


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Morning
Hope everyone had a good weekend.  Mine was quiet.

I had my booking appointment with midwife today.  It was good, about an hour and she listened to babys heartbeat which was good and strong, which always puts the mind at rest for a while - well until next appointment at 18 weeks!!  She is also referring me to the hospital physio for my back, which has been giving me a lot of pain recently, if it carries on my dh will have to push me around in a wheelchair by 6 months  .  I have also had a headache for a few days and am sure it is the lack of steroids.  I am down to one every other day for a couple of days.

She also confirmed that my friend can come in as well as dh for delivery so that is good, one either side holding my hands.  Most of my other appointments are with community midwife at gp's, dont see hospital midwife again until 28 weeks which surprised me.  Also got all info on seeing delivery ward and going to antenatal classes, there is one just down the road to me which is good, just need to get on it!!

Nadine - hope nuchal was good.

Blu - sounds like definate perks working for nhs - I would be there to listen to heart every week!!  

Take care everyone
Ruth


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you all had a fab bank holiday - pity about the rain though!

Thanks to whoever pointed out the clexane/calcium thing - I will definitely keep an eye on this as I'm on it for the long haul and had no idea it could deplete the calcium in the body -will up my milk intake immediately!

Beeba - Queen Charlottes is lovely, my sis had her baby there v recently. The only thing she said was that the homecare from their midwives, hasn't been that impressive.

Layla - sorry to hear about your anaemia, hope the Spatone does the trick. Think I'll get some too as you've all been raving about it.

Selina - glad you had a good scan, and are feeling better.

Soul, hope the nose bleeds have calmed down - it's normal in preg. I had one the other day after blowing my nose. I turned straight to my 'what to expect...' book and sure enough nosebleeds is right there as a typical side effect of preg.

Twink - I sympathise - I hate mentioning my preg, so much so that it's becoming embarrassing, with people looking at me and then waiting for me to make the obvious announcement. I'm v shy about it and also not wanting to tempt fate means I hate making a fuss or talking about the future. V difficult!!

Janna - impressive nuchal results - I do envy you spring chickens with your 1 in x billions! Sorry to hear about the bleeding though, at least you know it's not a major prob.

Eva - so sorry to hear you're coping with a barrage of bad news - it always seems to come all at once. Hope you are coping ok.

Ruth - the garden seat sounds fab, lucky you. Can't see myself lounging in our building site!! It's the park for me or home to my mum's garden unless dh gets his skates on poor thing.

Blu - I am also waiting for my first midwife apt - also at 17 weeks. It's total torture! My last reassurance was 12w3d when we had the nuchal. I thought I would go crazy and rush off to the fmc, so far I have held off, but it is not easy. I keep telling myself there is no reason to suppose anything has gone wrong since the last scan.....but.....I am fretting of course. It's irritating not to be able to see the local midwife, but apparantly a twin or ivf preg is always hosp based as they are consultancy led and therefore takes longer to arrange anything.  

Hope I haven't missed too many of you,

Love to all
Orla
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Congratulations Chris on the birth of your boys xxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Here is another thread that Chris30 posted on about her emergency C Section 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59217.0.html
- incase you want to leave a message. Not sure why it was an emergency - but she seems really happy. This means that I am now at the top of Argc EDD's!! Though I reckon Isobel will pip me to the post... 
I had a growth scan today and the consultant is concerned that i may have gestational diabetes. The baby's abdomen and femur length are off the scale. However both DP and me have big tummies so wonder if she is just going to be a big baby! I certainly don't want to have diabetes confirmed so as always I am a bit anxious. 
To all you girls in the 2nd tri - enjoy the sleep now as I am now surviving on 3 hours a night. 
Will catch up with everyone's news later - just cooking 
Love Ex


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Hi everyone. Just a quick one from me for now 'cause I'm still suffering with m/s and had one of those journeys into London and back where everything went wrong. The important things went right though, so I'm not complaining too much! The nuchal scan went well and the odd for downs went from 1:400 to 1:7900. The baby wouldn't face the right way, so I had to have an internal scan, but that didn't work either so I had to go out into the waiting room, drink loads more water (having just emptied my bladder on her say so to have the internal) and go back in for another try. Great news in the end though. The ARGC have said that I can stop the 'bum jabs' and I'm cutting down on the dex. All good news. Sorry it's a me post but I'll catch up with my reading in the morning when I'm feeling better. Evening are always really bad for me. 
Hope you all had a great weekend.
Nadine xxx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Great news Nadine - hope you are feeling better soon!

Eva - hope you don't have diabetes, but at least if you do it's good that they'll be able to look after you and bubs.

Take care
Blu


----------



## Lizzi (Oct 31, 2005)

Nadine, glad your Nuchal went well, congrats.
Eva, can't believe you're top of the list now, I just hope I don't
beat you and Isobel to be next!!!

Lizzi


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Nadine - so glad that your nuchal scan went well.

Very pleased to hear that Chris has had her twins and they are doing so well.

Jappa xx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Lizzi
no doubt there'll be some queue jumpers!!  
How are you doing? Are you sleeping well? My consultant obs smiled when i told him i am having a few hours sleep a night - and have become exhausted... guess it won't get any better from here on in.


----------



## Lizzi (Oct 31, 2005)

Eva, 

It's been so long since I didn't have to turn my agonising back
every 45 mins that I don't even remember what real sleep is! I finish
work this Thursday and I can't wait, I'm exhausted all day long.

What a pair we are, eh?!

Sorry to hear you've been having such a hard time lately.

Lizzi


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Nadine, great news on your nuchal. It's a real milestone.XX

Lizzi I reckon you could easily whizz past myself and Eva! (what with you having two on board!!) Great news that Chris' two are doing so well.

I am sleeping reasonably, just bored with the loo trips at all hours.

Eva sorry to hear about your diabetes worry. Have they booked you in for a glucose tolerance test? I'm sure that they'll keep a very good eye on you and your bouncing baby girl!

Off to bed now to read my latest purchase the new book " the Baby Book how to enjoy year one" by Rachel Waddilove (Gywneth Paltrow's maternity nurse). It seems v sensible so far, a happy medium between Gina Ford and the other end of the spectrum.

Isobel
XXXX


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Nadine - great news on the nuchal (and no more bum jabs!).  Hope the m/s eases off.  Everyone says it eases off after 12 weeks and mine did so there is hope !

Eva - hope it's not gestational diabetes and just a long legged one in there !!

Lizzi - hope you can put your feet up a bit after Thursday.

Tyler - good luck with your scan today.

Hope everyone else is well.

Love
Sif x


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Morning all

Blu - my1st mdwife apptmt was at 16 weeks, so your 17 weeks sounds fairly 'normal' for the NHS unfortunately ! You and Ruth both mentioned the midwife lsiteninng to baby's htbt at the apptmt, but mine brought in a stethascope (spelling?) but didn't use it...wonderingh if she forgot now! She did seem rather dippy and forgetful...bit worrying!!

Eva - sorry to hear about the gestational diabetes possibility, really hope it turns out to be a false alarm..I am a bit worried about it as i read somewhere that Asian people have a 40% chance of developing it (caucasian only 2%), which is me, and those odds are pretty high !

Nadine -glad to hear the nuchal went well!!

Tyler - good luck for your scan today.

Take care everyone.

Natalia x


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

ARGC babies due in:

July:
  Chris30 Lewis & Joshua May 22nd 
Eva04 EDD 22/07/06
Isobel EDD 23/07/06
Susielondon EDD 24/07/06

August:
Lizzi EDD 01/08/06 
Rwo EDD 04/08/06 
J26 EDD 24/08/06 
Caterina EDD 29/08/06

September:
Sparkle38 EDD 07/09/06

October:
Ribbon EDD 14/10/06
LittleM EDD 15/10/06 
Bunless EDD 24/10/06

November:
Natalia EDD 06/11/06
Sif EDD 09/11/06
Lucky8 EDD 10/11/06
Janes EDD 11/11/06
Trixxie EDD 13/11/06
Red Squirrel EDD 15/11/06
Orlando EDD 17/11/06 
Dreams EDD 17/11/06
Arthurwhitewhisker EDD 20/11/06 
Twinkle_toes EDD 24/11/06
Jappa EDD 26/11/06

December:
Janna EDD 07/12/06
Beeba EDD /12/06
Nadine2 EDD 11/12/06
Soulcyster EDD 17/12/06 
Blu EDD 22/12/06
Jocoffey EDD 23/12/06
Harps EDD 25/12/06

January:​
This might be a bit out of date - any newbies to the thread please let me know your EDD, anyone I've got wrong please give me a yell![br]Posted on: 31/05/06, 08:54Hi everyone - I survived the wedding yesterday I am so unbelievably tired today though I can barely keep a thought in my head.

Nadine, congratulations on the great nuchal!

Eva, Isobel, Lizzi ~ its a battle for the top spot now  Hope you are all well 

Eva I hope the GD turns out to be nothing & you've just got a big baby in there.

Blu, Orla, Natalia I'm sorry you have to wait so long to see your mws - its amazing how variable the provision is.

Janna, hope you're okay, no more scares.

I'm so relieved to hear Audrey & her baby are still doing okay    for many more weeks.

Tyler, good luck with your scan 

I'm seeing the mw tomorrow, I was supposed to go in today but just cancelled it. I had a high BP reading at the antenatal clinic on Friday (I'm 100% sure that it is nothing - the person who did it was pretty clueless, I don't have high blood pressure normally & it is too soon for pre-eclampsia & the took PET bloods which were fine) so they wanted me to go in for monitoring (since I'm under 24 weeks that would just be standard urine, BP & fetal heart). I don't fancy hanging around the hospital for hours today & the whole thing is pretty silly anyway.

Babe gave me a massive kick this morning that I could see through my tummy (it really hates the doppler) that made me laugh.

Less than a week until the big scan - I am so scared; I woke up at about 3am convinced that the baby was dead, then I noticed I was clenching my hands & remembered that can be a sign of the nasty trisomies & maybe someone was trying to tell me something (and I read a couple of articles about DS in the paper, maybe that's a sign too). Arrrggghhhh I just want it over with now 

Love to all, Layla


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Nadine - So glad to hear that your nuchal went brilliantly, sorry to hear you are still suffering from m/s.

Layla - Glad to hear that the wedding went well, and I'm sure your 20 week scan will just be fine, and can't wait to hear that that is the case

Eva- Hope you get a conclusion asap regarding the possibility of diabetes

Isobel - glad to hear that all is well with you despite the numerous loo trips.

As for me, the bright red bleeding has stopped but I still have a constant flow of dark brown stuff....great. I'm now more annoyed because I was really looking forward to getting back to swimming, but can't do that whilst this is still going on. I am also now sleeping for england every afternoon, saturday and sunday I fell asleep for 3 hours, yesterday it was 2 hours, and I am going to bed at night from 10pm - 8.30am (although last night i was awake for a couple of hours). However, I am just happy that "beanie" is OK.

Must dash as Scooby my springer spaniel needs to go to be clipped for the summer (if we ever get one).

Janna x


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi girls! Playing catch up here!!

Eva- I am so sorry to hear the nightmare that you are having at the mo- I'll say a prayer for your SIL's partner and hope for good news with your friends mum x Fingers crossed on the GD front too- I'm in for my Fasting Glucose test on Tuesday as Bubble is looking a bit big, so I am trying not to fret as it would just be one more thing to fret over! 

Natalia- Hope you're well- fingers crossed on the GD point for you as well! You made me laugh with your comments about 'up the duff' as that is ALL I say! The word pregnany sticks in my throat and I feel a complete fraud saying it, which is insane, but I keep waiting for someone to tell me that it is a big wind up..... . Funny thing is, or rather, the ludicrous thing is, that all the people at work (dull City law firm) claim to have no idea as to what it means and make out it is another one of my 'northern scouse-ism's' whereas I thought it was a well known saying!! you have proved me right! Yay!

Nadine- Fab news on the ridiculously low nuchal results!

Tyler- Good luck for the scan today, honey! I'm thinking of you x

Sif- Hope all is great with you- I read your clothing tips on the other thread- fab...Thanks!

Joanna- SO glad you had a fab holiday! hope you had better sun that the one I didn't have in Bali ( !). I do love Dubai- I like the dryness of the air and the lack of mossies! Are you nice and bump-y now? I can't believe how quickly time has gone since we both got our BFP's! Have you been very organised and got all your dream purchases made?? Ordered our cot etc on Sunday- our first purchases as we have been paranoid, but now I am raring to go and cannot wait to leave this hellhole (25 days left and counting!!) and turn Bubble's room into my dream nursery! I am starting to stress over the most insane rubbish ever tho- latest stress, for example- Nappy Bag. I don't want a 'nappy' nappy bag, and ordered a lovely leather one, but hated the gold buckles on it- So now, that's gone back and  what to do?? DH thinks I have lost my mind. He could well be right! Hope you are managing to get some shut eye and nto being woken up by Baby M on a kickling frenzy or the dreaded loo trips! x

Orla- Glad you're doing ok.... Do you mind me asking which hosp you are booked in at? It's just with what you said about IVF pgcy being Consultant based etc... I'm at Queen Charlottes and once Squeak died, I lost the Consultant led/hosp based ante natal care and was turfed out onto the mercy of my 'local' midwife. The one thing I didn't want, proven right as I am now 27 + 1 and seen her exactly 0 times - because she has 'no free dates'. At all. Complete joke. When I called to make the appt at 24 weeks, I was told first available was about 34 weeks. How cr*p  is that? Luckily I've been under care of the Osbstetric Medical team for my asthma so been blagging check ups when I'm there, but the point is IVF means zip to QC- They were more than attentive until Squeak died then that was it- and cue the tactless 'oh, sooooo common to lose a twin' comments, which you would hope they would have more sense to say to someone who is clearly upset and has fought for years to get pg only to lose one.Agh. Rant over (as you can tell, had bad experience recently!) Well done on your hosp though, it sounds like you are going to be treated like a princess.

Beeba- I'm at QC too. I have found the vast majority of staff great save for a total cow midwife and a tactless Dr, but have been in twice for monitoring now, and I cannot fault them. Plus, the delivery suite rooms I've been admitted to have been gorgeous ( true!) having been in some real shockers with my mum (midwife), especially Northwick Park (ughhhhhh). It has a great rep and I'm hopeful everything will be ok there (erm, provided I don't EVER come across the two mentioned above!) Good luck with the decision.

Soul- Hope you are feeling better. I had nosebleeds for about 8 weeks, and still have a blocked nose and stuff which I've had from 8 or so weeks.... It's maybe worse because of my hayfever (my eyes are red etc) but horribly common- I was told that it won't go during pg and may worsen for a bit after (?!) but mine is tolerable. Hope things are going ok otherwise.

Janna- Great news on the nuchal too.... hope the bleeding is lessening

Ruth- I am so very sorry about AWW. I have said prayer all. x

Georgia- Hope Jess is better. bLess her... Hope all ok with you xx

Isobel- Hi! Hope you're well? Still working? Not long to go now!!

Lizzi- I'll give you 4 weeks- tops! Hope all is ok

Chris- Congrats on your twins!! I hope you are feeling as well as you can right now and are back on your feet soon!!

DH told me about a meet on the 10/17 or 24 Will endeavor to find the poll later.... I can do the 10, but not the others, so I hope that is waht everyone has said!

OH, Satan Boss has called for me. I hate him. Have to go... All ok with me- was in QC over bank hols for monitoring as had not felt Bubble move for a day, but all ok - making up for it now, though  

Love to all
CatXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## rwo (Jun 12, 2005)

Hello ladies

Sorry that I am so far behind.  Am now on maternity leave which is brilliant but am a total control freak at work so found handing over my files quite difficult.  Hopefully will be able to keep up with this thread now!

Layla, I really feel for you.  I still feel sick for about a week before each scan. It will be wonderful sweetie!

Eva, I hope you are ok?  I am so sorry to hear that you have been having such a terrible time recently xx

Cat, when are you finishing work? Much as I was looking forward to it due to being too exhausted to concentrate, I did feel sad to say goodbye (I am lucky not to have a demon boss).  That said my brain has been mush and my chargeable hours a complete joke... I suspect everyone else will be more productive once I am not there to chat all day about babies.  Sorry to hear about the hassle with your hospital, I had a complete nightmare trying to get a scan which the Cons recommended because it was off schedule and he just told me I needed it rather than writing it down, I am ashamed to admit I gave up in the end and just went when they said I could (only a week or so late so not too bad).  Too tired to argue which is pathetic I know.  Sometimes I wonder if they exploit the fact that we don't have the energy to fight the system...

Janna, very pleased to hear your little one is fine but I am sure that the bleeding is making you crazy.  Hope it stops soon and it isn't getting you down.

Annoyed for those of you who don't have booking appointments until 17 weeks! Don't forget you can just go to your GP if you are worried and they should be able to check things for you.

Eva, Isobel, Lizzi, isn't it just so strange to see our dates creeping to the top of the list. On one hand it doesn't seem long at all since we we all waiting to cycle but on the other hand it seems like a lifetime ago due to crazy day counting and hoping the next test/scan etc goes ok.  I am due at beginning of August but the latest they will let the girls go to is 20 July. Hope they stay put until then...  Does anyone else still find they can't actually believe that they are going to have a baby/babies?

Oh, Mr T took me off the clexane at 28 weeks, such a relief. Am finally going to throw away the sharps bin which is such an attractive addition to our kitchen bench.  Apparently he is changing his policy and where possible, leaving it up to Consultants (if you are seeing one) about when to stop clexane.  That said, I have noticed a bit of ankle swelling since and wonder if this is related.  A small sacrifice!

Right, must get out of bed!  What a terrible life.  Looks like summer is about to arrive, hope everyone is enjoying it.

xx Ren


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh Ren ....... 'It could be you' (next) in the words of the National Lottery!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

hi everyone,
Hope you are all well today.

Eva - fingers crossed its not pg diabetes but if it is, its good to catch it early and you can just adjust your diet and keep an eye on you.

Nadine - congratulations on your results, really good, its one thing less to worry about.

Janna - hope the brown stuff is everything slowing down and it stops soon.  I want to start swimming and am going to get dh to come with me the first time incase after one length I lose all breath or my back goes totally.

Layla - I know I am going to be the same coming up to 20 week scan so I am going to focus on the fact i will find out what the little one is (hopefully) and not on the real reason for having it done.  Try and have a relaxing day (easier said than done I know).

As for me, I am not blubbing as much over arthur, not unless someone sets me off, thank you all for your words.  So many of us love our animals and it is so hard when they are ill, or old.  Saying that after Sky ate another pair of my knickers yesterday I did mention the words "battersy dogs home" to her, but I didnt mean it.  Sadly she swallowed half of the pair and it came out the other end for dh to clear up during poo patrol (sorry to any non dog owners far tmi but for any dog owner its a reasonably normal occurence).

Well its nearly midday and I still need to get dressed - how lazy is that.

Hugs to everyone
Ruth


----------



## rwo (Jun 12, 2005)

Eva, I don't mind being next so long as it isn't for a good number of weeks more.  I now tell myself I'll relax if I get to 33 weeks - ha have heard that before (6, 8, 12,14, 18, 20, 24, 28 and 30 weeks to be precise!!!).  Are you as neurotic?  Have you bought everything you need yet?
Ruth, so sorry to hear about Arthur, you are so right - these fur babies are our babies too.  Lovely tail/tale about your knickers though, I shan't ask if they were clean... Have discovered since being at home this week that my girl cat does exactly nothing all day.  I have made her move once this morning so she doesn't get DVT.  I think it is correct to interpret her response as 'waddle back to work you annoying human".
Am trying to study for my "life in the uk" test tomorrow, is it really important that i know the dates of the all national days in the uk, apparently so.
Ren
ps ruth I am not yet dressed either, how indulgent!


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Girls

Am feeling horrible today, v sicky and burpy and had v disturbed night so exhausted as well!! But - hey - not complaining!! (well only a bit)

Ruth - glad to hear I'm not the only one still in my pj's till lunchtime. It seems that I'm so exhausted by having breakfast, getting dressed and doing maybe one small chore, that I have to get back into bed after lunch only to surface for supper, a brief spurt of energy if I'm lucky, then collapse again for the night - what a busy life!

Cat - re hosps - my experience of QC's is that I was there for a while with gynae probs and had to undergo two major ops both with a week long stay. I must say I could not fault them at all, found the staff and cons wonderful (food yuk tho!). I went on to have some ivf treatment there under the same cons and again found the care fantastic altho unsuccessful. From a preg point of view, my sis has had both here babies there and I think has found it excellent except the midwife aftercare which she is not happy with. I think tho that she has had a lot of support from her gp - she seems to be at the surgery all the time as far as I can see.

Re my hosp - I had the choice of three (You do have a choice btw - it clearly states that in my gp's surgery) and have chosen St Thomas's as, having been on a tour of the maternity facilities, it looked pretty state of the art. 
I have not seen my consultant yet though, so cannot comment on that. I must say that I think you have been treated pretty shoddily esp as you are tecnically a high risk preg - (ivf/twins - even if sadly you lost one of them earlier) I would be tempted to kick up a bit of a fuss if you have the energy. (I think that is my sister's strategy - she is always panicking about something and is either constantly at the gp's or the hosp) 
It's like anything in this world, the people who shout loudest get the most attention.

Lizzie/Ren - I think you are both expecting twins?? Me too, and getting a bit alarmed on the twin bumper thread by the amount of girls having them at 30/31/32 weeks!!! I keep telling my dh - right now you only have 17/ weeks/16 weeks/15 weeks to finish the house and garden!!! (poor thing)

Ren - my girl cat also does SFA all day apart from wander to her bowl every now and then and wonder why it's empty!
Re the 12-17 weeks gap. I was at my gp's today for a repeat script - I mentioned this long wait and was told it's normal. I had hoped she'd say, well come to see the midwife here if you would like to...but no... I suppose I could have insisted. Maybe next week.

Isobel - did you do the Gina Ford?!!  My sis and bil did this, and my god it put us off good and proper. Their house was like a concentration camp, no talking at 7pm anywhere in the house - woe betide you if you forgot - no one apart from m and d allowed to pick up/feed/bath the baby. No talking while she was feeding. Couldn't leave the house at these precise times for sleep pattern etc etc. AAAAAAAAAGH! Talk about alienating the rest of the family. And now they're scupperd cos no 2's come along and does she keep quiet at 7pm precisely ? No, so it's all gone (.) (.)'s up. 
I'm v impressed if you managed to do this and maintain good relations with your family and friends!! I must say we have resolved not to buy the book, altho perhaps we are being a little unfair....

Love to you all, (layla - try not to panic!)

Orla
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Orla - am exactly the same, I sat for 20 minutes this afternoon trying to boost myself enough to get in the shower and wash my hair, it all seems like sooo much effort, although I am feeling slightly more sprightly that I was so cant imagine how bad I used to be.

As for cats, I want to be one, my youngest Jessie (although she is 13 bless) got in the dogs bed at 10.00 this morning and I just poked her to see if she was ok and yep Ren, got exactly the same response as from yours!!

Hugs
Ruth


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Aaaahhhhh ....... I so wish I could still be in pyjamas at lunch time!! Full-time work is so hard at the moment - either queasy, exhausted or can't concentrate   Then I get home and go to bed for an hour before dinner!

I'm so jealous of those of you at home  

Back to the grind......

Blu


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry Blu - I gave up work when my stepchildren came to live with us 2 1/2 years ago, took me months to adjust, a) to having 2 x 10 year olds to look after and b) to not working.  I still miss the people, I talk to checkouts girls etc instead now.  Mind you I wouldnt go back unless it was my absolute dream job and paid an absolute stackload and that isnt going to happen.
xx


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

me too - I'm still in my PJs - I've only got out of bed to eat today   

Simon is home in an hour - then I'll have a bath & officially go to bed while he makes dinner   (I'm not usually quite so lazy).

Layla


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Don't worry Orla I have absolutely no intention of doing Gina Ford!!!!
The book I mentioned is a far more sensible option, a "flexible routine" sort of approach by a lady that has had lots of children herself.

Blu, really feel for you at work. I hope you are getting pampered once you do get home.

Ren so good to hear from you and very glad that you are on leave now! Phew! Are you up in Manchester now?

Isobel
XX


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

What Cat has achieved at work today, (whilst sat in a pair of foul Top Shop mat trousers that are deepply unflattering- the thought of my pj'ss........sigh!)

Stressed over the colour of the pram. Is black too dull? But will green or red clash with pink or blue clothes??!!! (and will Bubble even care??!!)

Stressed even more about nappy bags and what to buy.....

Daydreamed about Bubble and about what he/she will look like (and wishing I'd not read the Mail or the Times (don't remember which) about sperm mix ups at Leeds NHS clinic.....I can't even go there so will say no more on the subject!!)+

Wished her life away to August 29th until she meets Bubble

Called her mum in Canada and twin in Paris about 10 times to discuss irrelevant baby rubbish

Called her DH more than that, plus to grumble that she has too much work to do (ha!) and cannot concentrate

Pushed a lot of urgent work around her desk, but is powerless to get her mind in gear to do anything constructive

Stressed as to the tube trip home 

FF site lurking. Obviously.And wondered how everyone else is and what they are doing (the non-PJ wearing ones!!! - just jealous!!)

Counted off the days till The Great Escape in 7 weeks. Groan.

Wondered what Molly and Oscar the Burmese Fur Babies were up to. Probably sleeping like everyone elses pussies.......... 

Now, finally, stressing as it is the end of the month and, having to account for every pathetic 6 minute unit of her working day, feels ill at the thought of how little she has billed this month and what to do about it......oh, and getting found out.......


(Ate 4 jaffa cakes too).......


What to do girlies?!!! I get worse by the day! My brain is like Emmental cheese and I have zip concentration............

Hope all your days were more constructive... I find it hard to believe that they could not have been!

Hope you're all ok and my sympathies to fellow cheese-brained full time workers!!!! Especially those privileged, like me, to be blessed with the wonder of the Tube as our commute vehicle. Joy.

Ta-ra for now
Cat
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Cat - I can so sympathise   

I have found myself in an empty office this afternoon -normally a fantastic chance to catch up on a load of paperwork in peace! But no, I have spent the last half hour sitting on the floor with a screw-driver trying to fix the shredder   Then checking my email again! And I have forever to go yet ...... Really not setting a good example for my team - but hoping they'll be sympathetic when I tell them I'm pg in a couple of weeks time  

And hey, it's 5 o'clock already - really not worth starting anything constructive with only half an hour left, now is there??  

Take care all
Blu


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh, absolutely not, no!!! I'd check your email once more (hey, you never know what might have happened in the last 5 minute since you checked! There could be some hugely important spam that needs dealing with!!

I think my 'examples' as head of department have gone out of the window.....the hysterical thing is that most are more slacker-like than me! And with no good excuse! So, on that note, fellow slogger (? slacker??!!? xxx) I am off to brave whatever London Transport will throw at me and will take the executive decision to write today off. Officially. Like I anticipate tomorrow will be so much more productive!!!

Via the shop to get my lotto ticket, because you never know!! I could be out of here quicker than I think!!

20 odd minutes and counting, blu. It will take a good ten to pack your bag, so don't leave it too late!!

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Cat, that's made me laugh so much 

I've been at home but not in my PJs and have achieved (or should I say NOT achieved) the following:

Got the veterinary nurse to carry a sack of Harry's food back from the vet's for me (too heavy for useless pregnant lady)
Half-hoovered the hall
Ate half a tin of disgusting ravioli
Put a listing up on ebay
Tried to get a refund for something from Boots but failed miserably
Went to the GP to find out about maternity exemption forms but also failed miserably
Put some washing on
Lurked on FF
Didn't do any revision, or any proper work

Cat, don't know if this might give you some inspiration http://www.allaboutsavvy.com/Diaper-Bags-c-405.html

The babies are now moving about like crazy. It reminds me of when you get a muscle twitch in your eyelid (AKA 'bookies' twitch') but on a bigger scale, and, of course, in your tummy.

Hope you're all well and happy today. Looking forward to hearing Tyler's news.

Martha
x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Cat   

Just had a call from ARGC. A lady called to see how i am getting on. Asked if i am still on clexane/aspirin then said how many are you carrying - and i just thought - is that not on my notes!! not sure - but it made me feel a bit nervous!

layla - good for you!!


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

Thank you all for your messages!

Some friends of ours used the Gina Ford book and said it was brilliant as their baby got into a routine and slept though the night right from the start.  

Blu - I totally understand how you feel.  I am also at work.  I usually get a m/s episode late morning.  I then feel tired in the afternoons and I also go to bed when I get home for about an hour before dinner!

DH has started to get really excited.  I am 11 weeks and we have our 12 week scan next Thursday.  He has started telling everyone.  Everything was alright at the 10 week scan, but do you think this is too premature?  Are the risks lower once you get to 10 weeks?

Soul


----------



## Lizzi (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey, this thread is getting so busy now! Promise I'll post more after I
give up work and finally have some time to relax.

Thanks for all the messages, Orla I've been seeing all the twin bumpers
dropping early too and it's worried me more than a little! DH is in the
middle of completely renovating the apartment and the date I keep
giving him to be finished gets sooner and sooner! Poor guy.

Ren, you're at St. Thomas' aren't you? Who is your consultant? I
was there yesterday and no-one said anything to me about not
letting me go past a particular date. In fact, they said we could
even go to 40 weeks if nature allows. It's all so confusing!!!

BTW, all the speculation about the twins coming early - I'm running
an Expectnet guessing game and there's a bottle of champagne to
the winner, so feel free to log on and have a go. Details are in my
signature strip, I think!

More personals next week - honest!

Lizzi


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Morning
Hope everyone is good today.  I am taking my friends little girl to the theatre which should be nice.

Soul - we told everyone straight away, but everyone is different, some girls wait as long as they can.  We figured if it all went pear shaped all the support would help.  It sounds like your hubby is really excited about it so I would let him be and not worry.  And yes every week that passes is less risk so all being well at 10 is a good sign.
Hugs
Ruth


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Great news Tyler about the scan, hope your bleeding stops.

Soul - I haven't told anyone except parents.

When do you think ladies I should inform work, though I work part time.

Cat - Your post made me laugh.

Hi Isobel, Ren, ruth, Layla, harps, Jappa, Lizzi, Eva, Orla and Blu.

Today for the first time I could smell the gestone injection at the back of my throat and started coughing. has anyone experienced this? should I call the clinic. Any advice ladies?

Selina


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Soul the vast majority of chromosomal losses occur before 8 weeks, I think the only reason people wait for 12 weeks is because that's when many get their first scan or nuchal results. We've told my two best friends (they had to be told because it was so obvious that I wasn't drinking, we told them at 11 weeks) & my parents (we told them after the 9 week scan). If all goes well next week I think we'll start telling more people then, but I know I am really paranoid   Simon would have been telling people before now if I let him. I'm sure the nuchal will be fine next week (where are you having it done?)

Eva, it will be in your notes but the person who phone just didn't read them 

Cat     how long until maternity leave starts?

Hi everyone!

Layla xxx


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Morning Everyone

Cat/Blu - V amused by what can be achieved in a days 'work' at the office!!!! Makes me feel less guilty for squandering my time being 'wifey' at home. I have made a rule for myself now which is to make sure I do at least ONE thing a day from my list of chores. Today it's sending all my books to the accountant. Unfortunately this has been top of the list for a few weeks now and I'm dreading doing it so it keeps getting usurped by something fractionally less tedious. Yawn.

Lizzi - it's me who's at St Thomas, my consultant is a Mr Maxwell or Maxted. I haven't seen him yet surprise surprise. Who is yours? and have you been on a tour? I was v impressed especially by the tropical garden room (where you can spend the early stages of labour!!) with its view of Big Ben. None of that luxury for me though, it's straight to the theatre I fear, due to my history.

Soul - as Ruth said, we are all different re telling people. I haven't wanted to tell anyone apart from the mothers until 12 weeks or ideally 20 weeks. However this has been difficult due to my gigantic size almost from the start. We had to tell close friends that we were seeing just after 12, but those I haven't seen I haven't told - just superstitious!!

Well, we had a little ivf adventure last night (just like the old times!!) had to go to the chemist to get new supply of clexane for todays jab and onwards - Our local 24 chemist (largest in s London) didn't have any - ooops - never happened before. So bang went our nice supper of fresh mackerel and new pots and me watching 'The Line of Beauty' - and off we went into town at 8.45 to Bliss at Marble Arch and ended up having an Italian in some chi chi place in Mayfair - how exciting!  

Have a lovely day everyone
Love
Orla
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizzi (Oct 31, 2005)

Orla, the Clexine dash story made me laugh, been there myself! Was so
pleased to finally come off it at 25 weeks.

My consultant is Sonji Clarke, but I've yet to see her either, she was
supposed to see me yesterday but didn't turn up, so saw a consultant
midwife instead. Good old NHS. Did the tour yesterday too, and was
sooooo impressed at the Home from Home suites. Bit annoyed though,
as I'm down as 'high risk' purely because it's twins, so I can't stay in
those luxury suites. That's not so bad, but round that side husbands
can stay overnight too (for free), but round my side, they can't - only
10am - 8pm visiting hours. Now that I'm annoyed about!

Sorry it's (yet) another mostly me post!

Soul, we told our parents before we even started treatment, as we
felt the support of family would be beneficial. Didn't tell anyone else
until after the Nuchal scan though.

Lizzi


----------



## lucky8 (Feb 3, 2005)

Selina, I started to 'taste' Gestone while the injections went in - I found that sucking a boiled sweet helped.

Soul, we told our family after the 10 week scan and then my DH texted lots of friends on train on the way back from our nuchal scan at 13 weeks. 

Selina, legally you need to tell work 15 weeks before you are due (like they won't have noticed by then!). I told my bosses at work fairly soon after my nuchal scan as I wanted to do it officially before too much gossip started (I was convinced people would be noticing my bump anyway). 

Love to all
Kate xxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

http://www.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-13526551,00.html
i know it's irrelevant for us at moment - but i am interested none the less!


----------



## rwo (Jun 12, 2005)

Morning everyone

Lizzi and Orla, I am at St Thomas' as well and am under Mr Oteng but have seen him once.  The SSHO is lovely and it may be I was told that because both babes are breach.  But saying that, I was told that twins was not sufficient clin indication for a c section and if I want one I have to see a psychiatrist!  Another girl at my nct class is under a different consultant and was told it was up to her.   I am going to ask for a 2nd opinion.  It is all very confusing. Am getting very nervous about all these early births... I don't have another appointment until 32 + 5 am and worried they will "miss" something in the meantime.  Oh the paranoia is exhausting!!  Lizzi, have you been on a tour yet?  I must organise it soon.

Cat, loved your post.  I was achieving less than 2 chargeable hours a day in the end.  Had no target as of the end of April - they should never have told me that.  Do lots of work with the police and had all these big burly officers giving me baby tips! Including breastfeeding - so sweet. Didn't feel I could charge client for the time though...  Oh how I will miss all those men in uniform.

Soul, 10 weeks sounds good to me and frankly everyone ends up guessing anyway don't they.

Selina, the advantage of telling work early is that they are a bit more understanding if you become completely useless! The downside is you start getting sidelined which is a bit depressing... Can't help on the gestone sorry, sounds vile, poor you!

Hi Isobel, lovely to hear from you - are you on leave too now? Isn't it great.  Slight change of plan as we aren't going to Manchester any longer - are moving to Barcelona for a year once babes are born - assuming they are ok.  Must learn Spanish in the next 7 weeks - or at least the Spanish for paediatric emergencies...  That book sounds interesting, might have a look thanks.

Layla, how are the nerves? I can't believe argc rang just to see if you were ok, maybe they are having a quiet patch?

Blu and Martha, pleased to see you are not overdoing it.  If this isn't a great excuse to be a lazy cow, what is?

Ruth, you are a saint taking someone else's child to the theatre, I am still in denial, Put my ipod on in a cafe yesterday as there were lots of crying babies... maternal instinct, please come find me.

Right off to sit this blasted test.  Blah.

xx Have a fun day everyone, Ren


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Ren-  why are you going to Barcelone? Very jealous! We lived in Rome for half a year - and it was wonderful... i did an Italian course (though don't remember any of it now!) 

Ciao


----------



## selinaggs (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Kate - you put my mind at rest.

Ren- Good luck with learning Spanish

Selina


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Ren - good luck with your test today!  

Blu


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Ren - good luck with test!!!  I have looked after my friends little girl, who is 5 in august, for about 18 months now, I take her too school or pick her up according to my friends shifts at work, and I have her during school holidays, it was always for me that I had the fun and experience of a little one growing if I never had my own, but I do love her loads and I am like a second mum to her, ie I nag as much as her own mum  

Orla - you sound like me and our accountant, it took me about 3 weeks to do the year end stuff to send to him, and to do all the vat, so boring!!!  Plus the fact I really object to paying my taxes.

Hugs to everyone else.
Ruth


----------



## Lizzi (Oct 31, 2005)

Ren, good luck with the test. I went on the tour yesterday, I suppose it was
good as I now know which reception desk to go to if I think I'm going into
labour during the day and which during the night. Can't help but find it funny
though that the maternity wing is on the 7th floor, and the lifts to get there
are the slowest, most crowded lifts I've ever seen - took me 30 mins to get
from the ground floor to the 8th yesterday! Imagine having to wait in the
lift lobby for 30 mins having contractions! Not sure why, but that idea just
seems really amusing!

Lizzi


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Ren/lizzi - can't believe you didn't get to see the consultant till so late!!!! Am slightly horrified to hear this - what's the point of being given a consultant led preg if you never get to see them? Also in my case this has prevented me seeing the local midwife earlier as I have been waiting for the wretched cons appt to be made - gggrrrrrrhhhhh!!

Also - whaaaat?? Can't the hubby stay?? I'm sure I asked on the tour about single rooms, and was told that twin pregs get these as priority (these are not the luxury birth suites) but part of the maternity ward - and I assumed as these were single rooms, hubby would be able to stay.

Also amazed to hear about the c-section thing. My gp told me it would be my choice as it was twins - however I was told by my consultant at QC after 2 major abdo ops that I would never have a normal delivery - so I don't expect St Thoms to change that. Re your choice, my sis requested a c-section (single babe) and was given it no probs (??!!) it all seems v arbitary.

Ren good luck with the test.

Ruth - I still haven't started my accounts - still making excuses...oooh that vase looks a bit grimy....must just iron that shirt.....!!

Right am def going to turn off the pooter now (after checking my emails!) 

O xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lizzi (Oct 31, 2005)

Orla, was told on the tour that they put the 'looney' patients (her words, not mine!)
in the single rooms, so they're rarely available for anyone else, twins or not. But you
might get lucky on the day. Apparently they used to let partners stay in the single
rooms, but others complained so they've stopped allowing it. Not happy about that,
to say the least!

Lizzi


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Regarding the delivery rooms on the 7th, I discovered by accident as havent got to stage of tour yet, that at my hospital they are on 3rd and the lift I got in only went to 2nd - what they expect us to walk up the last flight in labour - I really hope I have got it wrong.!!
xx


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Girlies!!

Just a quickie from me as actually have to use my brain today and it is proving v difficult!!..............just in relation to the single roome, etc, thing- I was told by the lovely staff (um) at QC that if I did not get a single room and was on the ward, then if any 'women of a different religion (as they put it) who disagree with men being involved in the childbirth process complained about my DH being around AT ALL, he would have to leave. Even if it was during the partner hours allowed. WTF?!?!?!?!?! Can you seriously imagine me taking that lying down ??!! CAN YOU??!?!?!?!? I cannot put into words my thoughts on that policy, and,  if I could, they would be irrepeatable!!

Be back later, darlings! Your posts have cheered up my distress at having to read realms of files to prepare a Defence on a case- and, if you're feeling sick, look away, as it's a group action by numerous Claimant's for getting the sh*ts in Goa. I mean, who the hell doesn't get the shi*ts in India!?!?!?!? But, I think I may need to expand upon that submission, so, erm, best get back to it! 

Enjoy your lunch everyone- ta-ra!
Love Cat
x
ps- Twin Bumpers- re your discussions about dropping early- Not to worry you- but I popped out perfectly with my identical twin at 30 weeks- all natural even though I was breech- Mum is a midwife there and she even had a cup of tea in the 6 minutes inbetween!!!! (Does she have to tell me such dross- bring on the epidural/section, I say!) So, methinks it could be any of you, any day! Sleep welll.......................................(just kidding!)...(How exciting!).... (Xx)


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

Cat, I'm feeling less and less excited about QC now! Can you mail me the names of the people I should avoid pls? I'd really like to know. I've already had a couple of curt (her, not me) conversations with my midwife! Anyway I meet her next week, so I'll know then. Mind you, the birth rooms do look amazing. Loving the goa story - I thought people actually went there to get ill, so you come back thinner!

About to have my nuchal at the FMC this pm, wish me luck. I'm terrified, especially as my HCG levels were so high (and that's one of the indicators)

Ho hum, from reading all your lovely posts I can see we'll never be relaxed!

love to all, bx


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Beeba-

Good luck, honey1!!!! I am sure you'll be fine- I hope you get my fav Dr Fox (not his real name- I think it is Themis....sigh!) Let us know how it goes!!

I can't tell you the name as I irritatingly don't have it! I can describe her, though, but will do that later in an IM! Complete ***.  But, so true- the delivery suite (room 12) that I've been admitted to twice is gorgeous- all soothing lilacs and your own loo (alhough DH sniggered at the fat pg bath arrangement- similar to that used for bathing horses. How amusing.) Plus, I like all the nasty stuff being hidden away unless and until needed! I hope I have just had a bad penny with her as all the other staff, esp on the delivery ward have been superb. Anyhow,I have put my mother on call as my private midiwfe to zip down from Liverpool when needed and to kick anyone into touch that steps out of line in my hour of Bubble-time (would love to see a face of between Mum and *** Midwife- I know who'd win!)

Fab midwifes there are Wing Li in ante-natal- v cool and love her- plus Carmen on delivery- had her twice now- perfect, really sweet.... And Professor Fisk is great too!

Goa- SOOOO true- why whine over losing a stone, or so??!! That is the point of going, as you say, no??!! I'll do my best to make sure they get nowt. 

Fingers crossed for your scan!!

CxXX


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Beeba good luck with the nuchal, try not to worry about the HCG too much, they told me over & over again that early (<7 week) HCG levels do not correlate at all with trisomy risk at 12 weeks (they said it would be great if they did because they could diagnose earlier). The HCG drops really quickly from about 10 weeks    

(I like Dr Gazzoni best, I was half thinking of calling them to see if we could have her next week but I don't think they work like that, Cat we had Themis for our 9 week scan  ).

I just scanned in all my scan photos/pg tests (I'm so annoyed they didn't give me one at 12 weeks), I even did a 'bump' shot which will never see the light of day (but I was reassured that I do look a little bit pregnant, I'm so paranoid that the baby isn't growing properly). I've barely looked at the scan pictures up until now (the jinx again), but even if something terrible were to happen now I can hardly pretend that the baby never existed   (warped as that sounds its a big step for me   ) Off to see the mw now.

(I do envy you all your luxury birth suites with great views   the RBH is a **** hole  )

Layla xx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Good luck with nuchal beeba - boy that came round quick!!!

Layla - i have come to conclusion that bumps are not relative to baby size otherwise my baby would be a football, I was a size 8 - 10 before and always had a really flat stomach and my belly has ballooned, I look like someone has pumped me up!!  In fact the really nasty guy in currys when we bought our fridge said I looked like a darts player!!!  I know where baby is coz midwife listened to heart half way between belly button and pubic bone so its just me.  You enjoy not being huge as you will get there soon enough  

Hugs
Ruth


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi, thanks for lovely messages Ruth, Cat, Bunless. Unfortunately I had jumped the gun a bit, as baby was too little (4.6cm at 11 weeks 4 days) to see the nuchal translucency and the nasal bone isn't clear yet either... so another 10 days wait .AAAAAAA. Had Dr Logan who seemed bemused by the fact I was crying throughout. What a wimp! yes, Dr Gazzoni is lovely - I think she  may have dealt with my (unfounded) tears a bit better!

Nice to know that the HCGs don't correspond - that makes me feel a LOT better. so THANKS for that. 

Oh yes, I've started using Mama Mio oil on my fat belly and love it. Would recommend it - apparently it may even prevent stretch marks, though it's ££££. Actually nothing compared to the usual ARGC bill though!

love bx


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Just lost a major rant gggrrrhhh!

To summarise.....have just had my hair cut and been subjected to nosy hairdresser...oooh twins, is it a natural preg? I just could not believe my ears - what a bleeping cheek. I said it was, and we had loads of twins in the family (well that much is true) but just couldn't believe the FFFFing nerve - decided that kind of rudeness did not deserve a truthful answer - hope I don't get struck down! She then went on 'and how old are you if you don't mind me asking?' Some bloomin people.....and have decided to change salons!

Cat - also appalled by the culture/no men thing - sounds like PCness gone crazeeee. Can't people just draw their curtains if they are so bloomin sensitive?

What a hilarious case you are working on!! If people don't want a real travel experience with all that foreign food/climate etc can throw at you, they should just go to blobs-on-sea and eat chips and drink coke - they don't deserve to go somewhere as wonderful as India.
Must say though, that I managed to put on weight during my 3 months in India   I was hoping to come home all sylph like - never mind!

Ok, will get off my soap box and get down to some accounts - oh dear, nearly supper time  

O
xxxxxxxx


----------



## rwo (Jun 12, 2005)

Hello ladies

Someone mentioned the Sun article on Mr T - hope this link works http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2001290023-2006250221,00.html - just in case you don't feel like buying the paper...

Thanks for the good wishes for the test, I passed, suffice to say that crossing the borders of this country is not restricted to rocket scientists!

Lizzi, I forgot about those ridiculous lifts! I will go on a tour soon and time them myself. Surely we can fake the loony test! Orla, I have seen the SSHO quite often and to be honest, prefer her (except for the c section thing - I think she is bluffing). She is much less rushed so don't worry about not being looked after there. Also if you are worried you can drop into the day assessment unit, have been in once to inform them that I thought the babies were falling out... they managed not to laugh although did ask if it was my first pregnancy... codeword - amateur.

Ruth, you nag away, it is good practice... Hope the theatre was fun and you remembered to poke your cat today, exercise and all that. I started the day but helping boy cat to ward off invaders on the garden fence, I think he was grateful.

Cat, that is outrageous! Frankly, I would put money on your mum but imagine them being so insensitive - surely they were joking... please let common sense prevail. How does your DH look in a dress? Re that IVF sperm mix up story, loved the way they neglected to mention that it happened 6 years ago and procedures have been changed. There should have been a question in the life in the uk test about appalling cheap journalism.

Orla, I know what you mean, I just lie if I don't feel like explaining (not ashamed and will often tell people - I always wished that I knew someone undergoing tx... but sometimes you just want to be a normal pg person not some "lucky soul" who has overcome IF) but have promised myself that next time someone pushes me I will tell them it is none of their business, they won't ask again. Imagine if you asked them what position they used to conceive their child, was it in the bedroom, on the kitchen bench or floor, or, are they the one in ten couples where the father is not the husband (don't believe this stat but still...).

Beeba, another 10 day wait - how annoying but on the bright side you got an extra sneaky viewing and that is not a bad thing. I assume the next scan is free, we had a similar experience as baby wouldn't look in right direction and didn't have to pay again.

Layla, good on you for scanning the pictures. It is scary but you will be kicking yourself later if you don't keep a record of your expanding self. Sorry your hospital is a "poop hole" bet that isn't on their website.

Eva, my DH has lots of work in Barcelona over the next year so better for us to be based there than me being in Manchester where I know no-one whilst he flits off to the sunshine. I am clearly not complaining about this development!

Right, must go as helping friend cheat in a pub quiz by looking up flags. Can't let my brain rot and all that...

xx Ren


----------



## Caterina (Jan 3, 2005)

Morning! And what a sunny one it is too! yay! Just right for my sexy weekend at the Hotel du Vin (FIL pressie!) in Brighton.......... a world away from my lifestyle frequently the gay clubs in Liverpool ten years ago........(clubbing, not cruising!!!)...

Just wanted to say have a fab weekend......... The Times has a good article about God today, (Mr T) which is interesting........

Orla- Blo*dy hairdressers- so true what you said- turn it roun on them I say- Makes me mad- I was coming down Marylebone High St after getting my mop done the other day and someone stopped, did the HAND LAYING ON TUMMY THING we all hate and said 'Baby's head is over here'...... Eh?? How much did I want to grope her in response??! Well, not that much, actually, but you know what I mean!!- your India thing made me    

Ren- WELL DONE!! I was thinking of you yesterday, when  one of the papers featured faking your test - and they featured some of the questions!! Ok, so I was born here and some of them I was all, !?!?!??!?!? over... Some were totally ridiculous!! Hope DH patted you on the head for passing!! Incidentally, are you from SA? Just curious.......       a lot at what you said about your boy cat!! Bless him...... is he a total pussy?? (scuse the pun!!?) My boy and girl fur baby are poor excuses for the feline race- Look great, being burmese and all that, but totally pathetic- fall on their backs for tickles and kisses all over their tummys, and sleep under the duvet witht their heads on pillows, and stretched out like humans..... I love them soooo much- but, damn, they are lazy! Still in bed now.......

Re- the "IVF 'mix up'..... someone who knows , had the cheek to mention it yesterday and ask what we would do And will we get a DNA test|? Am I losing my mindf? Has Bubble addled it? Crazy. In fact, I don't know what was worse, that, or you know when you really shouldn't mention something to someone, (like a big nose or spot or whatever?)...well, was at work yesterday and one of the people who knows about Squeak came up to me in front of a group of people who didn't know, and why, "I have nooooo idea, but said 'Cat, looking good today (I wasn't, but he is like your dad and very sweet!), so, how are the twins'? I kid you not, well, what to do then? Awful silence, him going, 'oh ****, sorry' and everyone else going 'you're having twins'!!?'.........  I'm trying to get a tougher backbone to deal with things as I know he didn't mean it, but still upsetting 

Ooh, Ren, the 1 in 10!! I know!! My step MIL is convinced it is now 1 in 6!! Either way, can you imagine!!!!! There are some right ho's out there, if it is kosher. Saying that, going back to Mother the Midwife, she has on a regular occurence girls (not women!) who are quite happy to say that they have no idea who the father is- mainly becasue they can't narrow it down out of the 2 or 3 they sh*****ed that weekend. And, no, I am not joking and I am sure we can't just be that bad in Liverpool! Top news on the Barca move- So jealous I could throw. Mind you, I'd be jealous of Manc too- I want to move home and that is not that far from when I lived in Wilmslow..... Top move to your DH!! We like him a lot!!! Mark works for Rolls Royce, so whilst there is always the chance of a coveted abroad slot (we were moving to Washington DC in 2000 until his boss tragically died so the move was off) but more likely in would be Derby, if anything. UUmmmm. Not Barca, is it??! Good luck on the Spanish lingo! I did a course last year and remember nothing,.... oooh, no Hasta Luego !! There you go!

Beeba- I went at dead on 12 weeks and had the same- please do not worry- that's why I reckon bubble is a boy- put hies energy into growing an iccle todger instead!! It was there, all shiny bright 10 days later, so fret not!

Ok, girlies! Off to get out of my jim jams!! How great is it saying that!!!!! Blu- sorry honey- hope your day not too shabby- nearly the weekend!!

Oh, Joanna- if you read this- I saw about your kitty! I so hope she has turned up- the little scamp|!!! I am sorry that you are having to go through something like that at this time- I'd be a basket case.....sending you, and DH and the doggies love whilst you are waiting for her return xxx

Layla- Glad you have experienced Dr Fox too.......sigh.......DH takes the mick big time- We have him on Tuesday too so best pick out nice knickers !!!! Only kidding!!!

Ruth- I am (or was!) an 8, but never had the wonder of a perfect flat tummy- full respect to you!! Hope all ok x

Lots of love to Martha, "Eva, oooooh, everyone (I am SO late! I can never just pop on!), back laters
CatXXXXXXXX


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks Cat - I'm doing the 'working from home' thing today - and the connection to the work server is down so can't do anything  

Enjoy Brighton - really pleased the sun has finally come out!

Blu


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Afternoon everyone

Layla - i can understand you're feelinf nervouse about your 20wk scan, but just think ghow far you've got, things are bound to be OK....goo dluck for next week!

Janna - sorry to hear you're still bleeding, but glad it is brown. I think i would find it a fantastic excuse NOT t exercise (I am sooo lazy tho!!)

Cat - I am a proper southerner and have many mates who work in City law firms and they ALL understand 'up the duff' - they are clearly refusing to accept that you are going to go on maternity leave and desert them!

Soul - everyone knew from the first blood test with me!! But as each day/week goes on, the chances of survival gets better and better, so rest easy on the fact all was great at your 10 week scan.

Beeba - how annoying you have to wait another 10 days..but at least you got another scan in and tings are OK! Hope they didn't charge you??


Does anyone want my 40mg clexane injections and/04 5000iu fragmin injections? I have a load of them and would love to get rid of them.

Orla - doy uo take 40mg clex?

Take care girls...wedding tomorrow, and quite excited about wearing a maternity dress (although it just looks like i ate a lot of pies..darn!)

Natalia x


----------



## jocoffey (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi All,

Lost my post twice so far so sorry if they show up after this.  M/S is still killing me.  GP prescribed metoclopramide tablets which helped for a few days only.  Saw my midwife this morning and she convinced me to keep taking them to ease the edge off.  Need to get more cyoclogest from ARGC tomorrow, I thought I had enough.  

Not to make anyone scared but, did the sperm mix up happen at argc or a diffent clinic.  Just reading some of your posts.  Just wondering because ARGC lost my DH sperm sample from our first consult in Jan.  They weren't even going to tell us I don't think.  We had to keep calling and asking for the results.  D/H was furious, they said it was lost in the lab the same day.  We were told it had never happened before.  Anyways, when it came to the transfer he would only hand over the sample to Jenny even when the girls asked for it.  He was paranoid they would lose it.  Did any of you guys have any problems with this?

DH picked up the times and brought it home for me to read this morning.  Interesting.  

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun today.

JoAnn


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

It was a clinic in Leeds. That is absolutely terrible that argc lost your hubby's results. Mine would've threatened to sue them I'm sure!
sorry to hear your morning sickness is so awful - i was very lucky in that i just felt nauseus - had trouble dealing with that so goodness knows how hard it must be for you and others who have so much worse to contend with. how many weeks are you?


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi everyone
Just got back from Hampton Court, took the boys and dh and met some friends for a picnic and wander around.  Back is really playing me up.  Saw chiropracter this morning and he sorted my neck but there is nothing he can do to help lower back coz of pg.  The physio from the hospital contacted me though and is sending me out some exercises to do and I am going to start attending her back class for pg ladies so fingers crossed it helps.

Ren - you really made me laugh about asking someone what position they conceived in, can you imagine their faces!!  Oh it must be worth a go.  Well done on your test.  I didnt have to poke Jessie cat today, she went on a rampage while we were out and knocked everything off the kitchen shelf including dh's golf trophy, it was a golf bag with clubs in, but now the clubs are all broken in half - did I laugh yep you bet.

Cat - have fun in brighton, have some doughnuts on the pier for me  

Natalia - I hope you enjoy the wedding and wearing your dress.  I bet you get a lot of attention.

I am not sure who mentioned people touching their bump but doesnt it drive you crazy!!  Everyone seems to just touch without asking, whether I know them or not.  Even my friends little girl who is 4 gave my bump a kiss goodbye instead of me!!

Beeba - as someone else said, at least you get another scan and an extra chance to see baby.  

I have my 20 week abnormality scan on 5th July, and fingers crossed will get to find out babys sex then, cant wait.

Hugs to everyone
Ruth


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Well girls the sun obviously brings out the humour in us, Cat your recent posts have had me in stiches, especially about Goa - In fact maybe I should book Goa as an ideal post birth location, then I will be able to loose all of the weight that I will no doubt put on.

Glad to hear that everyone seems to be OK, although Eva I read on the other post about your diabetes results and hope that you get an answer asap.

This morning I decided to test out my local antenatal "drop in clinic" no appt necessary to check that although i am no longer bleeding,  I am still passing liquidy yukky brown stuff all fo the time (sorry tmi) . What a fantastic service, I waited 5 minutes to be seen by a lovely midwife who said all was fine, and she checked "beanies" heartbeat and that was easily audible and was beaing at around 
158-162 bpm so I left a very happy chappy.

However, here is confession time. I then went shopping at a large M&S store near me and had a spot of lunch and bought a mango and pineapple frappe crush. However I  knew it would take me ages to drink it as it was so cold and mushy, so asked was I allowed to walk around the store with it, and was told yes. So, whilst browsing at some raspberry coloured towels which were next to the beautiful crisp white ones I ended up having to place an order for some hand towels and whilst the very helpful assistant wandered off to get here order book.....you can see where this is going, somehow my bright orange/yellow frappe leapt from my hands and fell on the floor, splattering at least 8 white towels en route  . Nobody actually saw me.....(i think!!) now would you have owned up in this situation??

I might tell you what i actually did!!  

Hope you all have lovely weekends.

Janna


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Aaaah Janna, that's a tricky one..... I think it would depend on what mood I was in. If I was 'grrrrh everyone's preg in this bl***dy store except me..it's not fair   I hate everyone...'  then I might walk away and think 'sod it!'  
If I was in a blythe 'aaaah lucky me, I'm expecting, love everyone, everything's wonderful...' type mood, then I would prob own up and offer to buy said towels in the hope that kind assistant would see the huge bump and let me off!! I am quite superstitious tho' and have a thing about karma, so wouldn't want to anger the gods at this stage!!!! But that's just me and my crazy ways!

Cat - the bump touchers are sooooooooo irritating. I might say next time...'do you mind if I fondle your breasts' and see if that puts them of any future bump touching!  Have a fab time in the hotel du vin, but maybe avoid the big dipper ono the pier - if it's still there - i remember it being quite death defying.
Sorry about your office scene - I'm sure I would have felt awful, and embarrassed.

Hi Natalia, thanks for the offer, but I am on 2 x 20 clex so I'd better stick to the twice a day shots  

Ruth I'm also suffering from a bad lower back, not quite sure what to do about it - will prob wait till I see the midwife, as it's not too bad at mo, but I think it will get worse as bumb grows. I wonder if we can use tiger balm when preg, as I've always found it v useful.

Btw, why all the talk about mix ups? I must have missed the initial post. Has it happened again?? I thought there was a prob at St Georges, Tooting. Anyway, now you've all got me really worried - is that why we had a much better result this time!? Help! It does not bear thinking about. 

Love to all
Orlando
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Janna I would of legged it or waddled xxx

BTW Girls the next meet up has been arranged for the 24th June


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

JoAnn - haven't had any probs with any mix ups, well not as far as I know - could be carrying someone else's embryo!!!

Janna - oooh the towels..I'm sorry to say I am with Orla and would've owned up out of guilt and karma issues !

Natalia x


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Morning
Janna - oh to have someone else like me!!!  It is usually me that does things like that and I have to admit I probably would have tried to wipe it off or swapped the towels round so the stained ones were underneath - not very honest of me!!

Orlando - the physio that called me told me about supports you can get for pg, that go around the back and under and then over the bump so it cradles bump and supports the back, it sounds like some sort of torture but if it helped I would be all for it.

Georgia - 24th is date I cant make   as hubbys birthday and we are at we will rock you.  Will definately get to meet you girls one day.

Hugs for now.
Ruth


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope your all well sorry i havent posted in a while just too tired what with working full time now, I have good intentions i log on and read all the posts can take ages what with the pace of this thread by the time I have read them all i am shattered and have forgotten all the details as so tired. I know very poor excuse.

Janna i would definetly try and hide the evidence. Well what did you do?

Ruth I am beginning to suffer with the old back like you.

Well thankfully i have had an uneventful PG to this point. Well that all changed yest. I have has swollen legs since tues and they were really bad on fri swollen up to my knees making my legs so heavy. So once home from work I phone a friend who has Mwifery experience and asked her what I should do. She said the usual, elevation. But also told me to test my urine and blood pressure, well being a nurse I am able to do this. Long story short tested found blood and other things in it (no blood that I could actually see though). I rang hosp they told me to come in, went in got bed the works. They tested my urine after about 2 hrs and found nothing worng! They put monitor on and we listened to babes heart beat all is well. I tell you I felt like such a fool. I came home and rechecked urine still has things in it, so I assume I must have a batch of faulty teststicks. It is a slight worry though. So I will not test again and just elevate the old fat legs.

Hope you have a peaceful, fun weekend.

Trixxie


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Just to confuse you all I am going to change my profile name back to Fran (this is my first name, Eva being my middle). When I first logged on to this site my mum used to read it loads - so to protect my privacy because of her nosing round I changed profile and used my middle name. 
So the next message I leave will be from *Fran* not Eva!! X


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi All

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend. The wedding we went to was lovely and great to be out in the sunshine all day yest and most of today.

Trixxie - you shouldn't feel foolish at all, you were completely justified in going to the hosp with your concerns, am just so glad for you that you're all AOK.

Bought one of those car seatbelts for pregnant women, have yet to use it...any opinions on them girls?

Nx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi
Nice sunny weekend!!  Put my garden chair swing up today, well dh did anyway.

Having a real emotional day, anyone else getting them?  Keep blubbing at the drop of a hat, - mcdonalds, sainsburys yep in all these places and for any reason.

Natalia - I have been using one of the pg seatbelts since I was about 10 weeks pg and I love it, it makes driving so much more comfortable and I am relaxed incase I have to brake heavy or anything.

Which leaves me to admit I bashed the car on thursday   took a corner too tight and rammed a pole on the side of the road into the side of the car, it used to say grand cherokee, but now the ran and the h or cherokee are sort of wiped down the side of the door - oops.
Hugs to everyone
ruth


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey ruth...definitely had some hormally emotional days - in the last few weeks have burst into tears on the tube due to its unbearable crowdedness (err is that a word?!), got almost tearful just thinking about the little one in my tum while walking into work once, and even cried twice in the Da Vinci Code film (a film, I hasten to add, which is not even remotely a tearjerker!!)..and I am definitely not a crying person normally ! Ho hum.


----------



## jocoffey (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi,

Fran (Eva), I am 11wks.  My DH was very upset about the lost sample but, I truly believe it was lost or dumped.  I think he was also ticked because when we were trying to figure out why we weren't getting preg. he had to give a sample to the St. Albans hospital and they called him back the next day and said it ended up in Hemel Hemstead Hospital in the fridge and did he accidentally drop it off at the wrong hospital!!!!  So we were feeling jinxed!!  

JoAnn


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello girls

Ruth - ooops - sorry to hear about your prang - apparantly spacial awareness goes awol during preg - so you have a legit excuse!!

Tearful?? I cry at everything all the time - v embarrassing!!

layla - I know your 20 week scan is coming up, not sure when, but good luck and keep calm - hope to hear your good news soon!!

Well, I'm feeling rather guilty - have abandoned the city and am sprawling on the lawn in the country - work ? what's that? (yes, I am completely broke!!) Just can't bear the heat in London - keep telling myself it's all the best interests of the babes - but I do feel a trifle indulged!!

All you post 16 weekers - When did you first start to feel the babe/babes moving? I'm wondering when I should feel something. Nothing as yet, and trying not too panic. (have first mw apt on Fri v nervous)

Hope all of you are well and enjoying the sunshine,
Love to all
Orlando
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Orlando,
I felt some 'fluttering' quite early on but one day I couldn't feel it (quite a hot day - as it turns out I think the babies must have been sleeping). But anyway, when I went to FMC, the woman there said that because my placentas are anterior/to the front, it can sometimes be hard to feel them moving. My hospital didn't tell me this, and if they had done I think I would have felt far more at ease. I don't know about the position of yours, but just to say if you don't feel anything, please don't panic as there are all sorts of reasons why. I know, easier said than done!
Martha
xx


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Orla

I'm 18 weeks this Thursday and felt something for the first time last night !  Had wondered if I had felt something before but there was no mistaking this.  Difficult to describe but felt like bubbles popping!  The midwives and all the literature do stress that it is not unusual not to feel anything until gone 20 weeks so don't panic!

Love
Sifx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Orla 
I am 16 weeks and 1 day and have felt the same as you, should I have felt something, I did think I did yesterday but it was wind!!  As Sif said everything and everyone says its more likely to be near 20 weeks.
Enjoy the country.

Sif - wow to you for feeling baby for first time, how exciting is that, I cant wait.
Hugs
Ruth


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Sif, it's exactly like a bubble popping, isn't it??! At times, it also feels a bit like when you have a muscle twitch in your eyelid, but on a bigger scale! Over the past few days, I've actually seen my tummy move with them for the first time - really exciting!
Martha
x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Can i ask a question on the off chance you might know the answer...
my DP has just been told he has an underactive thyroid. would this contribute to problems with his sperm?
fran x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi ladies

I'm after a bit of reassurance: I have just had a call from the clinic saying I have to have another IVIG. I'm figuring that as Mr T has had the results since last Tuesday, and he's said I can come in any time this week, then it's not too urgent and maybe the numbers have only increased slightly?

Hope it's nothing to worry about - at least the bonus is I get another scan!

Blu


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Blu
When I was called in for mine, when I got there mr t decided not to do it that day and it ended up being 3 days later - I do not understand it at all, but it doesnt seem to be an urgent thing, but just for precaution. Dont know if that helps.  Good luck
Ruth


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Just a quick one - I'm freaking about this bloody scan tomorrow.

Fran (Eva!) hypothyroidism can be associated with MFI - apparently it is quite are I had a quick google & found this (not very specific, but there were quite a few other links) 'can cause poor semen quality, poor testicular function and may disturb libido.  May be caused by a diet high in iodine.  Reducing iodine intake or beginning thyroid hormone replacement therapy can elevate sperm count.  This condition is found in only 1 percent of infertile men'

Hope to be back tomorrow with good news (have had a return of the dreaded sickness this week too   )

Layla xxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Layla - really thinking of you tomorrow, am sure it will be good news.  Sorry to hear about the sickness though.
Hugs 
Ruth


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for that Layla - 1%? Well maybe he might be part of that 1% or perhaps more likely that he is part of the 40% with unknown reason!!  
It'll be wonderful for you tomorrow - it is so different seeing them at the 20 week scan. Look forward to hearing all about it. 
Fran (Eva) X


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Layla - Hope you have a fantastic time seeing your baby at 20 weeks, very much looking froward to hearing good news from you.

Fantastic to all of you ladies that are now feeling your baby/ies move, it must be very exciting.

Not a lot to report from me, I am still passing liquidy brown stuff every single day which is a real drag, and as a result decided to buy a doppler today which should arrive either tomorrow or Wednesday and just hope I do locate the heartbeat quite quickly. We go on holiday close to Nice on Saturday which we are really looking forward to, sitting by the pool, pottering round and people watching.

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying this weather.

Take Care
Janna x


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Layla - hope all goes well today - will be thinking of you.

Martha - I know exactly what you mean re the twitch - that was how I was trying to describe it to my DH !  How amazing to see your tummy actually moving!  How is your revising going?

Janna - good luck with the doppler.  

I saw my consultant at the Chelsea and Westminster yesterday - lovely guy who asked me if I wanted to lie there for a bit and listen to the heartbeat.  As if I was going to say no! He did warn me that sometimes it takes a while to find - it took him a few minutes (rather nerve wracking) and then he found it (quite low down to my surprise as my bump definately appears to have moved upwards!).  Anway, all was well and it was beating along at 145 beats per minute.  So Janna don't be alarmed if it takes some time to find the heartbeat (or even if you can't find one at this stage).

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine.

Love
Sifx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Sif
What a lovely doctor, its so reassuring to listen to the heartbeat, I have 2 weeks until my next appointment when I get to listen again. Luckily last time the midwife found it straight away, right under my belly button.

Janna - your holiday sounds wonderful and relaxing.  I have 6 weeks and 5 days to wait for mine, we have a villa booked on the algarve, managed to get one with a huge swimming pool so I can dip when I am hot and then lie in the shade, not sure about hitting the beach unless my bruises disappear before then.  Mind you I also have to listen to the boys (that includes my husband) dive bombing each other in the pool!!  I have got a maternity swim costume and a maternity two piece that both cover the belly bit and both look reasonably ok.  

Still have gestone bumps though, will they ever go?

Love this weather, although have found am not as tolerant of the heat as I used to be.

Hugs to everyone
Ruth


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Layla -

Wishing you all the best with your scan today, will be thinking of you... Can't wait to hear your news later

Hope you all had a lovely weekend!

Got my 2nd Midwife appointment today, hoping all is still ok...
No MS which I should be grateful for but it plays havoc with your mind 

Take care everyone

Love 

Dreams


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi

Layla - Good luck with the scan today

Janna - I also ordered a doppler yesterday, which should hopefully arrive today - so i'll be trying to locate a heartbeat as well!!! 

I bought my first pregnancy purchases on the weekend, took the plunge and bought a maternity bra from M&S, white jeans and a couple of long tops! 

has anyone registered for NCT classes, I havent looked at them yet and the Midwife told me they get booked up really early and i might find they are already booked up! was also thinking about a yoga class... will have a look on the internet today if i get chance. 

hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine!
XXX


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Layla, I really hope that tomorrow goes smoothly for you. It's a big milestone after which hopefully you'll feel more positive. I look forward to hearing how it all goes, and I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.XX

Janna, good luck with your doppler, and enjoy your trip to France, I'm sure you'll have a lovely time. Think of us all whilst you are lying by the pool!

Hi Twinkle, I left it too late to get into NCT classes (they were all booked up by 18weeks when I felt brave enough to enquire). However the NCT run classes at our hospital (3 evenings, a sort of abbreviated version of the usual NCT thing) and we went to the first one last night. I thought the teacher was very good, presented a very balanced picture of things. I learnt a few useful things.

Ruth your holiday sounds fab too, as do your maternity swimwear outfits! Had to believe that you'll be setting off on my EDD!!!

Sif, what a lovely consultant. I took my MiL to my last midwife appointment and she got to hear the heartbeat too, which was really sweet.

Martha, how lovely to see your tummy moving.....such an amazing experience, and with two in there I am sure you'll get some interesting shapes appearing!

Orla, I felt definite movements from about 18-19 weeks, but as Martha says there are all sorts of things that will affect how easy they are to feel. It's lovely to feel the movements getting stronger every week, now I get little feet and hands poking out!!

hello to JoAnn, Natalia and Trixxie and anyone else I may have missed out.

After finishing work about 10 days ago I rather overdid it last week with entertaining and meeting up with friends and have unfortunately caught a bit of a cold, so this week I am taking things very easy, hence I have had time to read all your posts properly for a change.

Love from

Isobel
XXX


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

We're back!

All is well     placenta looked really good, cervix was really long, baby was really beautiful 

I was so terrified, when he did the placenta scan bit my heart rate was nearly as fast as the baby's   I had to go for a wee half way through & I burst into tears in the loo. Because we hadn't had a nuchal he took ages looking at the heart & brain, I was so scared there was something wrong. Baby was sucking one hand and holding its foot with the other one so it took such a long time to get a good shot of the hands, but he managed it in the end. Its a big baby on 75th centile for nearly all the measurements (obviously Simon's genes). We were in there for over an hour & a half, I'm so knackered!

Oh & I was right ... its a boy   I am completely & utterly in love 

Layla xxx

(off to GP now for clexane & iron tablets)


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Layla - fantastic news    You sound so happy and relieved - really hope you can relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!

Blu


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Layla - I've posted on the other thread but just wanted to say that is such fantastic news.  You sound over the moon!
Love
Sifx


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Oh Layla I'm all teary now! That is really the best news I have heard in a long time!

I can feel the relief in your post

Big hug from

Isobel
XXXXXXX


----------



## rwo (Jun 12, 2005)

Layla, like Isobel, your post made me a bit weepy. Fantastic news sweetie, enjoy it!
xx Ren


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Great News Layla!! Really pleased for you and DH


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Layla - yep me all weepy eyed too!!  All these hormones floating around.  You must be over the moon.  I am convinced I am having a boy too, only 4 weeks to finding out.  Congratulations honey.

Isobel - I hope you have your feet up and are chilling out.

Well my neighbour had her baby yesterday, a little boy, and that made me blubb too.  She is only in her early/mid 20's so I am not going to take any notice how quickly she bounces back into shape.  Gravity had already started to take effect on me before I got pregnant!!

Hugs
Ruth


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Layla - What fantastic news, I do hope that now you can truly enjoy the remainder of your pregnancy.

I ended up back at the local hospital this morning, as I had had some quite bad stomach ache the past couple of days, as well as lots of passing brown liquid. Was relieved to hear the baby's heart beat again, espeically as when I got home my doppler had arrived and I ouldn't find the heartbeat. Anyway, after seeing a midwife and a midwifery sister, they decided that they wanted me to see a consultant earlier than the date of my appt which was June 21st. So I now have an appt this Friday morning at 9am. The only scary thing was the midwife started saying that really we have to wait until the baby is viable at 24 weeks before they decide on what action they may take depending on where and what my blood clot is doing. The other thing they said is that I should not start swimming or doing yoga until I have had my 20 week scan....aaaaaahhhhhhhh so frustrating.

Anyway, that's enough from me. Take Care everyone.
Janna x


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

How lovely Layla, you must feel fab!

QC refused to give me a scan this morning, as I'm booked in for a nuchal at FMC. I was hoping for another sneaky peek! Didn't even get to hear the heartbeat. Lovely midwife - very down to earth (suppose you have to be in that job!). But long, long wait for bloods, and doc, only for doc to say Mr Fisk recommends I come off the clexane (of course). Willl ask the ARGC when I go in tomorrow for 12 week bloods...

Midwife also said she thinks Zita West's advice of not having sex for 1st 12 weeks isn't valid. Anyway, in theory I can have sex now, but have to confess pregnancy isn't really sexy for me at the moment.. does anyone else feel like that? (sorry if TMI) 

Also, do I just stop taking the progesterone now I'm 12 weeks? QC doc seemed to think so?

Mr T's stats seem slightly lower than the previous year for under 35s- am I imagining that? But much higher for the over 35s?

Janna, hang on in there, at least you know the reason, 

Really looking forward to nuchal on monday and finally telling everyone (as if my huge belly didn't do the job already!) 

love to all,


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Janna - at least you have an earlier appointment which will help keep your worrys at bay.  As for not swimming or yoga, with this lovely weather perhaps just walking will make you feel better.  I struggle a bit with my back but I do try and get out for a walk everyday and do take the dog when I feel up to it.

Beeba - we keep discussing attempting sex but although I feel really randy (sorry couldnt think of a better word) I still feel unsure of doing "it", we thought we would wait until boys out of house and just play around and see what happens, it is really scary but my midwife said it was cool and no reason not to, it just doesnt feel right somehow.  I have asked my friends who has children and they all said they didnt do it either so dont feel quite so bad.

Progesterone usually stops at 12 weeks but check with argc first.

I havent actually stopped the clexane yet although my consultant said it was ok too, I am too nervous because if something goes wrong I will blame myself.  I have enough to get to 18 weeks and then I will think again.

Take care
Ruth


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi All

Layla - congrats again - I posted on the other thread..but a boy..such great news, and am loving the happiness you must be feeling !

Orla - I am 18 weeks and haven't felt the baby move yet, I kept wondering if certain feelings were it, but don't think they are at all! Being far too hopefuly..and don't feel bad about lying around, you arwe going to be running round like a headless chicken once your twinnies come out so make the most of it!!!

Fran- sorry don't know about thyroid issues...

Blu - Mr T doesn't seem to place much urgency on the timing of the IVIG, not sure why, as someone else said, it may be jsut as a precaution, as it is still quite controversial as to whether it works or not (an expensive precaution unfortunately!!!)

Janna - sorry to hear you're having all these complications with your 'browning' and the blood clot...I have a doppler, and I didn't locate the heartbeat until about 13/14 weeks...now easy to find (18 weeks now) and it is great to use for a bit of reassurance..try to restrict myself to 1 or 2 times a week max!!

TT - see above for doppler stuff!

Sif..sounds like you have a lvoely consultant..why did you see him..was it jsut a normal check up? 

Beeba - hmm...well we dared to have sex after 14 weeks, it's been OK (!), but we did feel a bit 'funny' doing it and wary of not doing anything too hard, err so to speak!! I feel we should get as much in as poss as after the baby comes, it's only going to get worse!!!

Take care girls

Natalia x


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Congratulations on the scan Layla, a little boy how lovely (so hope I am having the same!)

Jappa xx


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Layla, that's wonderful news!!!   I'm so pleased they took a good look at everything, and that everything is doing so well. I'm so relieved.
Love
Martha
xxx


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Natalia - I only saw the consultant as when I had an appt with the midwife I mentioned that my sister had had to have caesarians because of something called cephalo pelvic disproportion (something to do with pelvis too narrow to give birth naturally).  Some evidence says can be hereditary so midwife referred me on.  As expected, they can't confirm at this stage as pelvis moves around (only way my sister was confirmed was after she had had her first and they xrayed her) - not worried about it as if I do have the same problem then it will just become clear once labour starts.  Not a waste of time seeing the consultant though as he has real interest in assisted conception and says that they tend to keep a closer eye on people who have conceived this way - all quite reassuring.
Sif x


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Layla -   What wonderful news... so pleased for you, you must be over the moon every things ok 

Know how you must be feeling, went to see the midwife today I was so worried about not having a heartbeat but it was strong and loud my DH was at work it's the first time I heard the heart beating I was so relieved felt like crying
She even told me to ring my DH so he could hear it as well it was great ... now just got to wait till 4th July for 20 week scan...

Take Care

Dreams


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Just  a message to Janna to say thank you soo much for my gift. It was very thoughtful of you xxx


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Just wanted to pop by and pass on congrats to Layla on a wonderful scan report and a big boy! So happy and relieved for you!

Must go and elevate legs still heavy and swollen.

Trixxie

ps. I still havent felt anything, must be a lazy boy.


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

By the way Layla - our baby is on the 95th percentile for femur and 97th for abdomen   
I have a fasting glucose test on Thursday for gestational diabetes - I really do hope that it's negative - but there's a real possibility as my glucose blood test (non-fasting) was high. Just trying to stay calm as I really don't want a baby to enter the world with insulin/glucose problems as they tend to be quite floppy and can have problems with breathing - and nearly always end up in special care - I am sure Isobel will tell me if this is wrong! 

I am already reducing all my sugary foods and hopefully this'll mean I'm doing as much as I can  

Fran x


----------



## Lizzi (Oct 31, 2005)

Layla, congratulations on your scan, fab news that it's a boy - congratulations!

Lizzi


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Morning
Fran - fingers crossed for your test tomorrow, really hope its negative for you sweetpea.

Dreams - we have our 20 week scan the day after you.  I am really excited about it, convinced it is a boy!!

It hit me this morning how many of us are on this thread all going through pg at the same time, its really really lovely.  I can never wait to log on and see who it going through what??

I splashed out on 1/2 a dozen kaftans from ebay yesterday, coz they cover everything including my spotty arms and still look quite nice and of course, are reasonably cool.  My dh pointed out this morning I am all curves, belly, bumb and bum - he did mean it complimentary??  spelling might be off there!

Oh well off for the school run.
Hugs
Ruth


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I woke up at 5am this morning with a massive anxiety attack, feeling guilty for being too happy yesterday. I really am an idiot sometimes. Dh & I decided to go to the cinema yesterday evening (X-Men (!)), baby certainly responded to the loud noises! I also popped into Baby Gap, looked around for 5 minutes then fled in panic! I'm not brave enough to start thinking about car seats & stuff yet. I have the NHS anomaly scan in 2 weeks to look forward to now 

Fran, I hope the GTT (is that what you're having done?) goes okay, have you ever had any sugar in your urine or this is primarily because the baby is big?

Ruth, the clothes sound nice, I desperately need some cooler stuff but we're skint this month so it'll have to wait for a few weeks. Its funny the boy/girl thing seems to happen in crops, when I joined the ARGC list everyone was having girls.

Trixxie, I'm sorry about your legs, you must be knackered from being on your feet all day (you're a nurse right? Hardly an easy job!)

Dreams, congratulations on a great appointments, I still grin like an idiot every time I hear the hb!

Beeba, I went down to one suppository a day (I was on 3) at 12 weeks, then nothing a week later. I'm glad your midwife was nice, sorry about the long wait though (we waited for hours for our last appointment), and not getting a scan (I don't tell the MHZ about the private scans, that way they double me up   ).

Janna, I'm sorry that the clot is still causing problems. I was given similar advice, no exercise at all until they had scan evidence that it had resolved which they expected around 20 weeks. The bleeding can make you feel crampy as well, you're really not having an easy time of it but it sounds like babe is doing well. I hope the consultant appointment is productive/reassuring.

Sif, Martha, Jappa, Lizzi, Natalia, twinkle_toes, Rwo, Isobel, Blu ~ hope you're all well 

Layla xxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Layla
Yes I'm having the GTT - I've always had normal urine but the consultant obs said that this isn't a conclusive test and I could still have GD and the only way to find out is through blood test. Basically I am having a big baby and that's what's caused concern. 
Why are you having an anomoly scan in 2 weeks? I thought that's what you had yesterday? Try and enjoy some of this pregnancy as it'd be a shame to regret not enjoying it later on. Also, when you get to the third tri you'll start to wish you'd enjoyed the 2nd tri more - everything is hard work at the moment. Yesterday I was in M&S and i crouched down to look at a product and then realised I couldn't stand up by myself as my knees are starting to buckle under the weight - i couldn't hold on to the shelving as i was worried i would tip it over and couldn't move onto my knees as i was too close to the shelving. I then lost my balance and rolled back as have no tummy muscles working anymore. People helped me up but I felt like such a d**k!
Fran


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Fran - I do hope you are ok - although I have to confess your M&S story made me howl !!
Love
Sif x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Ah Sif, you're laughing now but you'll soon understand


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello ladies

layla, wow, that's amazing you must be thrilled and relieved to see everything is right on target - great news!!    But I'm also curious about the next scan - I thought that's what you'd just had? Can you enlighten me?
I know what you mean about feeling too happy some days - I always feel I have to keep myself in check or it could all go wrong the minute I let up with the anxiety (born worriers I suppose)

Fran - sorry about your episode in M&S - did they shower you with maternity items? Apparently giving birth in one of the stores is what you really want to do because they give you a trolley load of stuff   

Janna - sorry you are still not able to relax - I must say being told not to exercise would not worry me unduly!! 

Trixxie - I've joined the club - had to remove my rings today, and have a  horrid feeling they won't be going back.

Dreams - well done on your heartbeat at the midwifes - I totally understand how you felt - because I'm waiting for my apt on Fri and am terrified it's all gone wrong between 12-17 weeks.  Aaaaaaaagh!

Ruth - I envy you your swing chair in the garden and your kaftans - hope you are enjoying it - all you need is a cocktail to complete the picture!!

That's it from me  - I am so fed up with not having seen anyone since 12w3 and am sooo worried that something will have gone wrong. I don't know how I'm going to hold it together before the midwife on Fri - couldn't bear bad news at this stage - so feeling quite stressed at the mo even tho I know it's irrational  

Must go now, suppertime,

Love to all
Orla
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hoping that you are all enjoying the sunshine.

A bit of a me post coming up...

My morning sickness has gone completely hurrah! I had one week of feeling well even dared to jest at work that I was going to bloom and then the chest pain started, spent Mon at the hopital, Tues night at the on call out of hrs DRs and today at the GPs. Not having a heart attack as I had led myself to believe! Apparently it is either very severe heart burn and acid reflux or they are talking about Gallstones. About to rattle with all the medication they have put me on...Hoping to perk up and feel better now I am on some treatment.

Has anyone else had severe heartburn, where it feels like an elephant is sitting on your chest, it hurts to breathe, the pain lasts for up to 5 hrs, you go clammy and then you vomit up what you have eaten and feel better till the next meal?
This has happened to me after every meal since Sun evening.

Jappa xx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Orla - honey I know how you feel, its awful to have been given so much attention early on and now nothing!!  I have 2 weeks to next appointment to hear heartbeat, its too early for baby to move so I worry all the time.

And yep I have joined the club of removing my rings, managed to keep wedding ring for mo, but engagement ring was slightly smaller and someone else pointed out it looked tight.  Took 15 minutes to get the thing off, feels weird not to have it on.  The garden swing is lovely, but as soon as I sit down the dog and cat join me, so it gets a bit crowded!!  Now to get the paddling pool.

Jappa - you poor poor thing, sounds really uncomfortable and painful.  I have had heartburn but not nearly as bad as that.  Acid reflux is something babies can get, my niece had it really badly and it is painful untill they go onto solid food.  Fingers crossed you get better real fast.

Hugs to everyone else.
Ruth


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Jappa that sounds horrendous - I get heartburn & reflux in the evenings but nothing like as bad as you're describing. I'm trying to eat more in the day & less in the evening so I don't go to bed with a full stomach, that helps a bit.

Ruth, my rings are off too (feels very weird, I feel selfconscious about it), my fingers & hands ares starting to swell a bit (I don't think the heat helps) & my legs were horrible yesterday evening.

Orla, the long wait between appointments is really difficult. I've been so lucky that I've seen someone every 2 weeks from 10 weeks & I really appreciate it.

Fran oh the indignity     You are so close now! I envy you not being pregnant in August (you can laugh at us all then as we melt in the heat).

The NHS scan is basically the same as I've just had but without the cervix & placenta checks - they couldn't fit me in before 23 weeks which is far too late IMO & I really didn't want to go away without knowing what was going on. I'm quite willing to cancel it, but they've been a bit sniffy about including the FMC scan reports in my notes (because they use different growth charts   ) ~ I might cancel it anyway for the sake of my blood pressure.  

I'm off for an eye test today, I'm still getting awful headaches.

Layla


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Morning girls and bumps!

Jappa, sorry to hear that you have had such problems with your reflux. I hope all the medications kick in really quickly and you feel perky again soon.

Ruth, I have taken of my engagement ring too, really strange as it's my most treasured material possession. I think the wedding ring will be going soon as well ...I also get rather attactive sausage toes it I'm on my feet too long. BTW your kaftans sound like a great maternity holiday solution!

Fran, I sooooo sympathise with the immobility thing! The lack of tummy muscles really makes getting up tricky. I think we should focus on what Layla helpfully mentioned, that we won't be pregnant in August!!! Yay! I hope your GTT goes OK today, and drinking the sugar thing isn't too yucky. Fingers crossed it'll be OK.XXX

Orla, you are not irrational to be a bit anxious!!! Even now I have moments when I can't beleive that things are going to be OK. When the appointments space out it is a little unnerving, but talk to your midwife about your concerns. Mine has been seeing me weekly since about 24w because she knows I'm paranoid. It's also a good opportunity to build up a rapport with her.

Janna, I really hope your bleeding settles down asap. I have a friend who had a similar problem after conceiving on her 9th cycle of IVF and all was well. She now has a beautiful 10 week old daughter.

Layla, good for you, 23wks is pretty late so they should hardly blame you for getting things checked before then....mine was at 21+ and I was a bit stressed about that. I hope your eye test goes OK. Still so thrilled for you about your little boy.XX

Well I am off today to a breastfeeding class at the hospital today! great fun! It's all starting to feel more real now, we are off to my cousin's house on Sunday to collect their Bugaboo and various other bits. I may even wash some new born babygros I have been given. How brave is that??!!

Love from

Isobel
XXXX


----------



## jass28 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hello,

I feel a bit of a fraud coming on here - we had a BFP almost two weeks ago and it doesn't quite seem real yet.
I just wanted to ask a couple of things - when did you have your first scan at the ARGC? And how long did/do you stay under their care afterwards and when did you first go to your GP (I can't imagine daring at the moment - it feels far too much like tempting fate!)?
Thanks for your help, and hope you're all coping OK in this heat!

Jass


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Regarding the taking off of rings, someone pointed out that there always seems to be a lot of unmarried mothers around, now we know they are married but the rings dont fit anymore!!

Jass - welcome and congratulations, not a fraud at all, I am nearly 17 weeks and still dont believe it, although I have turned into the size of a small house - a bungalow perhaps.  My first scan was at 6 weeks and 5 days I think, mr t counts the day of preg test as 4 weeks so you should have one soon.  As for care it all depends on your medication, but they tend to keep an eye on you until 12 weeks and then longer if you are on heparin etc.  Gestone or cyclogest stop at about 12 weeks and then steroids need to be weaned off but the heparin could go on a lot longer (huge debates on that one).  

As for gp, I went early about 6 weeks as it takes a while for nhs appointments to come through for scans and your midwife booking appointments etc.  Also you get your free presciption form from gp and some gps will actually pay for medication - some wont, it depends on them.

So, good luck and take it easy.

Well I took the plunge and had all my hair chopped off today, first time dh has seen me with short hair and phew he loves it so all is good, I am a barrel with short hair now tee hee.

Hugs, hope none of you are suffering in this heat (dog walk cut short as too hot)
Ruth


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Good to see you on here Jass, you are not a fraud! But the being pregnant scenario hasn't sunk in with me either.

Well I have felt loads better today the medication is working like a dream and the heartburn has almost gone, I feel like a new woman - thank you all for your kind messages.

Jappa xx


----------



## Dreams (Jun 25, 2005)

Sorry just a quick one 

Orla - Hope you have a wonderful check up with your midwife tomorrow & that you get the best pressie so far... 

If you know what I mean.. By the way our EDD is the same 17th Nov 

Love to everyone else

Dreams


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

jappa - just been reading about your chest pain - sounds awful!! I'm glad your feeling better today.

Jass - Welcome! I had my first scan with ARGC about 2weeks after the BFP, I havent heard from them since 12weeks when they called me to go for a FBC, tried to call a couple of times but couldnt get through so have just left it now. I didnt go to the GP until I was 11weeks and he was OK about it but said I should have gone down earlier as I had already missed my first midwife appointment and scan on the NHS. Also everything seems to get booked up well in advance so they seem to like lots of notice. 

Janna - hope your doing OK

Isolbel - one of my friends took me to see a bugaboo last weekend - I have to admit i had never heard of them before as i would subconsiously avoid reading anything baby related. Now I seem to see them and read about them everywhere (how was I so oblivious!!   ) - have to admit it was very nice!

Well I managed to find the heartbeat with the doppler, it seems to be around 150bpm - its such a reassurance but i now have to try and limit my use of it to once a week. I'm sure its safe but dont want to overdo the exposure - i'd be on it 10times a day if i had my way!! 

Also now that i've started buying maternity clothes I cant stop!! They are so comfortable in comparison to my normal clothes that i have been squeezing myself into up until now!! 

Still havent gone totally public but each day i think its becoming more and more obvious - by about 3pm i have an obvious bump! I dont think the secret will be safe for much longer... i'm going to need to pluck up the courage to say the words... 'I'm pregnant' 

Hope everyone is doing well and managing to enjoy the nice weather.


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi girls

Just a quickee to say   Yippee - no more gestone!   and I'm slowly reducing my dexamethasone as well - so pleased!

Nuchal scan tomorrow then straight off to Cornwall after that for a week so will have to catch up when I get back!

Take care all and enjoy the sunshine!

Blu[br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 20:30Just seen Martha's news on the other thread - so so sorry Martha  

Blu


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi all
I've been hibernating with m/sickness and tiredness, but the last few days I seem to be returning to normal - hurrah!!  I have my nuchal scan next Thursday and have been told if that is ok I can come off Gestone - hurrah again!!  I don't know if anyone else had this but my bum actually seems to be full.  When we put the medication in now it just pours out again!!  (perhaps that's just me!)

We're off to Tunisia a week on Saturday for 2 weeks so I've been panicking about what I will eat, how hot it will be, what medication I can use etc, etc.... But still I'm quite excited, it's been a very stressful 2006 so far and we all need time to kick back and relax.

Jappa hi!  I'm glad those awful pains have gone.  I got terrible heartburn last time but nothing like you've had.  I try not to eat too late, but then I wake up at 5am hungry!!  I hope the pains stay away for you.

Jass hi, it's really good to see you here.  The time will pass quite quickly and you'll soon be well into your pregnancy.  I found at the beginning it was a matter of mentally winding down from the ARGC, and getting my head around the idea that the next wait was 9 months long!! (I still find that really hard to deal with, I'm too impatient.  I never experienced this in my first pregnancy, but that time I never really "believed" I was having a baby until I saw him, and it was a shock!  I just thought I was pregnant!  Whereas this time I really feel/know I am having a baby and so the wait is killing me, I just want to meet him/her already!!)

Hi twinkle toes I've already got some maternity clothes, and some lovely big skirts from H&M and they are soooo comfy, I won't go back to my jeans, even with a saftey pin they are tight around my hips!  

Blu good luck with the Nuchal tomorrow and have a nice time in Cornwall.

Hi Ruth, Isobel, Layla, Dreams, Orla and Sif
Fran I really had to laugh at your M&S story I really do understand and remember doing similar things (although at home) first time around!!  - You really loose your sense of balance!  Mortifying but v.. funny!

Harps
x


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Evening girls

Sif - thanks for your lowdown on your consultant apptmt..I have one a week before my anomaly so hope it will be as useful ! They gave it to me cos I am an IVFer, which is good to know, like you say, that they keep a special eye on us.

Dreams - great news on the midwife apptmt and the heartbeat and kicking...wow must be so wonderful.

Fran - I am sorry but you had me in stitches over your M&S episode..you poor thing, but it made me feel better after reading all the sad news on the other thread from Martha & Flick...just wish we could alleviate their pain as easily.

Jappa - the heartburn sounds really horrible..I (touch wood) ahven't experienced it yet, so sorry can't give any tips.

Jass - welcome !! Think everyone has told you the deal with ARGC/NHS and scans...so won't repeat it all.

Twinkletoes..soo glad the doppler worked for you, great isn't it...I am trying to restrict it to once a week now too !! And yes, maternity clothes are sooo addictive..I have been shopping for them everyday this week (the downside of working in Soho - too much temptation nearby!) I think I have spent over £300 on maternity clothes so far already, oops..think I am going a tad OTT (and most, if not all, of the tops were under a tenner!).

Harps - have a fab holiday in Tunisia

Well I am 18wks 3 days and am getting impatient to feel the little one move..but am feeling unbelievably content and happy (please let this last!!) although am slightly worried something will come up to change all that..but at the mo trying to make the most of it...loving the fact I have a bump which is finally noticeable enough for people to offer me a seat on the tube..hurrah! I think I am actually pregnant girls, it is finally sinking in !

Take care girls

Natalia x


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Morning
Twinkletoes - My bump is huge now, no hiding it away, I have also expanded all over, even arms are bigger than they were!! I have managed to put on 21 pounds or so and I havent been over eating, (well that much).

Harps - towards the end we had some real gushers, I think the lumps in the bum get so hard the gestone gets pushed out again. Nearly 5 weeks on and the lumps still havent gone properly!!

Blu - congratulations on coming off gestone - its such a relief!! Your bum will be forever grateful.

I do have a good wardrobe of maternity clothes now, but then I had to start wearing them at about 8 - 9 weeks coz of bump.

Hugs to everyone, enjoy the sunshine (I like it but in the shade if that makes sense)
Ruth[br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 07:55Me again.

Just a quickie question, I keep reading about how the 2nd trimester is meant to mean more energy etc, and while I feel better, I still lack energy and get so tired by the afternoon. My dh reckons I have a cut off point of lunchtime!!! Is anyone feeling the same?
xx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Ruth - my friend is now in the third trimester and she never really got that burst of energy they talk about - I guess it's like everything you read, it's a generalisation but not everyone fits the pattern.

Take care
Blu


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

*ARGC babies due in:

July:
Chris30 Lewis & Joshua May 22nd
Eva04 EDD 22/07/06
Isobel EDD 23/07/06
Susielondon EDD 24/07/06

August:
Lizzi EDD 01/08/06 
Rwo EDD 04/08/06 
J26 EDD 24/08/06 
Caterina EDD 29/08/06

September:
Sparkle38 EDD 07/09/06

October:
Ribbon EDD 14/10/06
LittleM EDD 15/10/06 
Bunless EDD 24/10/06

November:
Natalia EDD 06/11/06
Sif EDD 09/11/06
Lucky8 EDD 10/11/06
Janes EDD 11/11/06
Trixxie EDD 13/11/06
Red Squirrel EDD 15/11/06
Orlando EDD 17/11/06 
Dreams EDD 17/11/06
Arthurwhitewhisker EDD 20/11/06 
Twinkle_toes EDD 24/11/06
Jappa EDD 26/11/06

December:
Janna EDD 07/12/06
Beeba EDD /12/06
Nadine2 EDD 11/12/06
Soulcyster EDD 17/12/06 
Blu EDD 22/12/06
Jocoffey EDD 23/12/06
Harps EDD 25/12/06

January:*​
Beeba I haven't got your EDD, you may well have said & I missed it though


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Ruth
You might want to ask your midwife to check your iron levels - I'm anaemic and this was why I had no energy. I'm now on supplements. 
Fran x


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Fran, I was ok last time but yep good idea to get checked.  I also think part of it is my back playing me up, makes me walk and waddle like an old woman, but am doing my exercises and hopefully it will improve.
Hugs
Ruth


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Martha - Just wanted to say how sorry I am for the heartache you are going through.


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi girls

Phew what a scorcher!! As the tabloids like to say. Can't stand it and am off to the country again. Deserting poor dh who will be working.

Well saw the midwife at St Thomas today - v lovely lady, blood pressure, pee test and general info gathering chat. Interestingly she said they do not check the heart beats as a general rule - but I was sooooo disappointed and so she relented and did the doppler thing. We heard def one lovely hb and prob the second too altho she said she couldn't guarantee it wasn't the same heart beat twice as they move around alot and try to get away from the doppler. Anyway, I was reassured by that, so felt happy.

Bit alarmed though, as despite my history of repeat m/c and ivf preg, and age and twins, not to mention a great deal of abdo surgery in the past - she informed me that I would not necessarily have a c-section. As I had been warned by the consultant who performed my surgery at the QC that I would not be able to have a normal deliv - I am somewhat alarmed and surprised. I've got so used to the idea of the C-section I never imagined having a real birth - to be honest I'd be terrefied after all I've been thro - so not a happy bunny about that.

Totally devasted by Martha's news (M I hope you got my IM) absolutely unbelievable and am so horrified for her. It seems the worry never ever subsides.

Ruth - I've been referred to a physio for my back - thank goodness. Have you?
I am also exhausted by the way - no 'blooming' for me at the moment.

Harps - good luck with your nuchal, and have a wonderful holiday - v jealous!

Dreams - yes we have same edd I think - which hosp are you at? I am St Thomas Waterloo.

Blu - hope all was ok with your scan and hope a lovely time in Cornwall.

Brain gone addled with heat, so no more personals, but love to all.....

Orla
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky8 (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi All

So sorry to read about Martha's experience, life can be so, so unfair. 

Ruth, to echo Fran, my energy levels seem to have improved since I started iron supplements (prescribed after my NHS FBC) - when I first started them I could almost feel my energy levels lifting after taking the tablet in the morning. I can now (more or less) walk upstairs without getting out of breath  

Don't know if anyone can advise. I got a call from the ARGC and they want me to go in next week for IVIG, so I'm going on Monday. They said they would want to scan first. Has anyone else had this at this stage (18 weeks)? - I thought they only do internal ultrasound at the ARGC - does this still work this far in? (probably a silly question but it just seems a bit odd to me). 

Love Kate


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Just wanted to ay how very sad I was to read Martha's news,but posted on the other board to Martha.

Well what a day I've had, yet again I found myself at the local hospital, as a midwife I had seen earlier in the week had decided that I should see my consultant earlier because of the continuation of the bleeding.

So I arrived and was promptly seen by a midwife who did the urine, blood pressure, note taking bit, then sent me back to the waiting room to wait to see the consultant. Another midwife then called me and explained to me that a mistake had been made and I would not be seeing the consultant. At which point I just burst into tears and really took myself by surprise, however the midwife said don't worry you will be seen by a registrar. I was then told that before I saw the Registrar they felt it necessary that I had a scan, so off I went. The sonographer called me through and when I got into the scanning room, she started saying, "I don't know why you are here, your bleeding and I can't tell you where the blood is coming from, all you need is to hear the heartbeat, and anyway too many scans may be bad for babies and your were not booked in and we have a heavy workload!!!!!" I was then found trying to defend why I was having a scan, even though I had not even asked for one but had been referred by the midwife. Anyway "beanie" was spot on size wise for my dates, but yet again they have found a large collection of blood in my uterus below my placenta. One thought is that maybe the outer edge of my placenta is breaking away a little at a time, but at present is not affecting the baby at all. Maybe the blood is coming from somewhere else, but they are just unable to know from where. Anyway I then saw the registrar who was lovely and answered all of my questions, and they have now said that I do not need to take my Clexane anymore as of tomorrow. I now have to go back in 2 weeks time to actually see the consultant, they took blood just mainly to check my iron levels due tothe volume of blood that I am loosing, and it's likely that I will have another scan also at 28 weeks to check the growth, to check that if it is my placenta from where I am bleeding it is not to a level which is then affecting the baby adversley.


So the long and the short of it is I fly to the south of france tomorrow, I have been told I am not allowed to carry/lift anything more than 2kg because it uses stomach muscles which may affect the uterus/placenta. I am also not allowed to go into a swimming pool above my thighs because of potential pressure onto my stomach. So if anyone is at Gatwick tomorrow and sees somewhere wafting thru the airport whilst her husband is a pack horse, then that'll be me then.

So, I 'll sign off now for a week, and truly hope that during that time that Martha gets some positive news regarding her other twin, and that everyone else remains pregnant and healthy.

Be good, love Janna x 
Sorry I rambled on!


----------



## trixxie (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Kate I am back at ARGC on Tues for repeat NK test, I didnt think i would be having these at this stage as after the last IVIG I had with you ? around 6-7 weeks ago my Nks came back at 11.1. I am confused by it all? To say the least. i am really hoping I am not going to need another IVIG as just so bloody expensive! When I had my last IVIG with you I did have a scan prior but that was because I had been getting tummy pains then and I asked for the scan prior. But the ivig i had prior to that I didnt have a scan. I hope you dont get charged for the scan as well (£110 extra). Goodluck and hope the basement is not too hot on Monday.

Trixxie


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Orla - yes I have been referred to physio and she has sent me some exercises and an appointment with the pg back class but that isnt until july so might have to ring her and see her on my own.  The trouble is with lower back pain is they cant really manipulate you or get to the nerves because of baby so its all stretching and exercise based and I usually need more than that.

Janna - I know you are away but what a nightmare, people can be really horrible, if you were sent for a scan you should not be treated like that.  I hope you have a lovely holiday and get to do some relaxing.

Hugs to everyone, just setting up paddling pool, barbie and telly ready for an afternoon of friends, kids and footie.

Ruth


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Ruth - had much more energy (back to normal) from about 12 wks to 18 weeks but this week have started to feel a lot more tired..still always manage to make it to my normal bed time (10.30/11pm) think everyone experiences different levels of tiredness.

Janna - what a rollercoaster experience you had at the hos;..glad the registrar was helpful..and liking the idea of carrying nothing more than 2kg !! Keep that DH loaded up ! Hope you have a fantastic holiday and the bleeding is kept to a minimum if not disappearing.

Natalia x


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

My glucose test results came back as normal which is a relief.   
Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. 
Fran x


----------



## Lizzi (Oct 31, 2005)

That's great news Fran, really pleased for you.
Every day is a weekend day for me now, I'm on maternity leave!  

Lizzi


----------



## Sif (Jan 7, 2006)

Fran - great news about your glucose test results.

Layla - what great weather for camping - hope you are having a relaxing time.

Janna - have fun in France.

Love
Sifx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Morning
Fran - excellant news honey, really good.

Lizzie - relax and enjoy it all you can, you will probably miss the people but not the getting up every day!!!

Me - I cant believe I am 17 weeks (and 1 day), my bump doesnt go down in the morning anymore and sleeping in this heat has been a nightmare, but I think finally, and hope I dont speak too soon, my spots are getting better, not going away but getting less.  My moon face went down a tiny bit after stopping steroids but not as much as I hoped, dh reckons it will all go after birth - only another 23 weeks then!!

Hugs to everyone, hope you are all ok.
Ruth


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Morning girls

Just a quickie, as i have to work today of all days!! I think I'm going to melt. 

Anyway just to say to all you Clexane users that someone alerted me to the fact that it should be kept at a temp below 25 degrees. But NOT in the fridge. Just make sure it's in the coolest part of the house.  ARGC said don't panic about it just don't leave it in the direct sunlight!

Will catch up later

O xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi all... I'm melting.......  this weather just makes me even more tired than normal!!  

Can any of you tell me how the ARGC weaned you off Gestone.  I am thinking of coming off before my nuchal scan on Thursday because we almost literally can't get the needle in any more and it's getting very painful.  As I will be 12 weeks on Tuesday I might swop onto the pessaries but can anyone tell me how they weaned you off??  

O - good tip on the Clexane, I've got mine in my cold utility room so should be ok.

I really feel for those of you who are working today it must be very hard.  I will be working tomorrow and Weds but I'm trying not to think about that at the moment and hopign the promised thunder storm comes tonight and clears the air.  I think we'll all need some pocket fans, ice lollys and paddling pools to get through these hot days!


Harps
x


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Harps

I was weaned off of the Gestone at 12 weeks and then had to take Cyclogest 2 per day for the first 4 days then 1 per day for another week.  I don't think that stopping the Gestone now will make any difference as the placenta will be producing Progesterone by now.

Jappa xx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks Jappa, that's what I thought.  When I spoke to the nurse she said they keep you on it till the nuchal incase you decide as a result of the nuchal to do a more invasive test and then you stay on it for that.  But, I think the odds are going to have to be pretty horrendous for me to even consider an amnio or similar so I think I'll swop to the pessaries.  Anway, the nuchal is Thursday so I suppose I could always go back on the Gestone if needed!  It also means when I go on my hols on Sat I'll only need to take a pessary!  Yippeee.  Although I think I'd better have my jab tonight as I won't have time for 2 pessaries today now  

Is this what others have done to wean off?

Harps
x


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Harps
I am melting too, I manage to do a few things and then need to lie down to recuperate!!!

I wasnt weaned off at all, I just stopped it, no one at argc mentioned weaning off, they just said stop at 12 weeks and I didnt get any side effects.  I feel for your bottom, 5 weeks on and my bum still feels bruised when you poke it.

We had already decided that we wouldnt have any more tests after the nuchal so it was good to get a good result, 1 in 551, which is good considering my age.

Good luck with yours.
Ruth
xx


----------



## jass28 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one to say thanks for all your good advice. I've been taken off the repeat HCG tests and my first scan is on Thursday - think nerves are beating excitement at the moment, but it's quite close.

Harps, I sympathise about the Gestone - can't believe that if all goes well I will be doing it for weeks yet!

Janna, know you're away now but just wanted to say how rubbish I think the hospital were - you don't deserve that when you're under so much stress anyway!

Jappa, are you fully recovered now?

Ruth, hope the barbie was fun.

For the first time ever, I'm moaning about the heat. Finding it all very difficult, so you all have my sympathy as it must be a lot worse as you get further along.

Take care

Jass x


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi 
Jass good luck with the first scan on Thursday, how far along are you going to be?  Don't worry if they can't see much (she says!!) they didn't see anything but a gestational sac with mine which sent me into a spin for a whole week and then when I went back everything was there!  They saw me at what I thought was 6 weeks and 1 day (by their method of calculation) but I know think it was more like 5 1/2 weeks (by the latest scan I've had).  

Ruth if you don't mind me asking, how old are you??  I turned 38 last week!!!  ....

I'm tempted to skip the gestone tonight and have a pessary instead! Don't know if I can face another injection!


Harps
x


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Evening girls

Harps - why don't you do 2 pessaries tonight with a gap of a couple of hours? Gestone is used vs pessaries only cos you are putting more progesterone into yuor body. I don't know how you gestone girls do it..I was never on them thankfully, but on the pessaries, I was told to to go from 2 a day to 1 a day for 3-4 days...so think being weaned off them is the way forward it poss, sure it is sut a precaution tho. The steroids on the other hand is v important to be weaned off them.

Fran great news on your glucose results! 

Ruth - glad to hear the spots are going down and your mooon face is less 'moony'...you poor thing!!!! I don't know how you put up with it..the things we do for the little one eh

Well a mate of our 'kindly' brought round his child who 'might have chicken pox' but forgot on Sat... it turns out she has just come up with the rash today, so she definitely has it...after reading up about it, it says they are the most infectious from 2 days before the rash appears (ie when I saw her) and the highest risk time for a pg woman is at 14-20 weeks, and I am 19 weeks...sooo I could KILL my mate, am fuming....my mum can't remember if I have had chicken pox so am having a blood test tomorrow to find out if I have the antibodies.

Other than have been feeling fine apart from tired, tired tired.

Hope all is well with everyone else

Natalia x


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Natalia I'm sorry to hear about the chicken pox, that was a bit unthinking of your friends!!  I hope the blood test is ok.  Apparently most people have the immunity even if they didn't actually get chicken pox, so the chances are you are immune.  I hope so, good luck and let us know.  

Thanks for the info about gestone, I think I will do a couple of pessaries tonight, like you say it's only a bigger dose, equivalent to the gestone which all goes in in one!! 

Harps
x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Harps - I was on gestone and one cyclogest a day.  After my 12 weeks scan last week I was told to take one cyclogest a day for three days and one cyclogest every other day for three days.  

Soul


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Morning
Cant believe I am glad to see the rain, its lovely and cool in the garden.

Harps I am a year older than you at 39, not a huge age I know, but the downs risks are 1 in 103 at my age and I have gone to 1 in 551 and for anything else wrong 1 in 7000 I think so was preety chuffed with that.  I do think that being older gets you on the tired front, even before getting pg I certainly didnt have the get up and go I had in my 20's or even early 30's.  Boy I sound like an old codger - mind you getting out of bed this morning I felt about 80.

Natalia - fingers crossed you are ok sweetpea, you really dont need that sort of worry at the moment just when you are getting to a stage where you can relax a bit (if we ever do!).  As harps said, most people build up an immunity to it as we come into contact with it in every day life.

My cat Jessie is sitting watching me type with a really naughtly look in her eyes, hmm wonder what she is planning to get up to, proberly involves making the dog look stupid.

Jass - I think we are all the same, as soon as you get pg your body produces more blood, it gets pumped quicker etc so the heat gets you straight away - I used to love it - used to!  Good luck for your scan.

Hugs everyone, heres to a slightly cooler day.
Ruth


----------



## beeba (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

So pleased the weather has broken - ankles have gone down, too! 

Ruth, I know what you mean. I would have been happy to have had a nuchal result anything higher than my risk (I'm a bit younger than you at 36). It was yesterday, so have finally told work! And I love the FMC, the doctor was lovely and the 4D scan looks amazing. 

Good luck at the doc Natalia - hopefully you'll find you had chickenpox. Bit of a naughty friend though. I think I had my immunity checked in my bloods with my midwife, but maybe that was just german measles (although they took about a pint so I felt like I was being tested for everything!) 

Harps congrats on getting off the gestone, you must be relieved. I'm hoping the ARGC will take me off clexane too now I'm 13 weeks - that seems to be getting more painful too?

Janna, I really feel for you - you really deserve the rest of your pg to be totally worry-free. Hoping that it all settles down. Sounds like the baby is thriving whatever -it's true they're like little parasites! 

love bx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Beeba - just a quickie - dont count your chickens on the clexane, the argc told me that you go on till 20 or maybe 28 weeks on it, but my nhs consultant has said I can come off when I feel like it, hmm so what does a girl do.  I must admit that now when I do the injection its like the gestone and some comes out after.
Hugs
Ruth


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello girls

Sooooooooo relieved when I woke up and heard the rain!! Aaaaaaaaaaaagh lovely! I am praying for rain all summer  

I was on my feet working all day yesterday and i really felt so hot and bothered by the time I got home....all I could think was 'how am i going to cope in August?' Drove my dh round the twist demanding that he rush round and open all the windows as wide as poss and had several cold showers before I felt human again (but wouldn't swop it for the world!!)

Harps - I weaned off the gestone at 12w3 by taking one every other day for a week - it seems everyone is told something different. 
Btw - don't know what you are worrying about!!!! I was 42 last birthday    How the hell did that happen?
Can't remember who was talking about the nuchal thing, but my risk for my age was 1 in 33   but it went down to 1 in 631 after the fmc test.

natalia - that's really naughty of your friend...hopefully you will find that you already have immunity - most people do.

Jass - enjoy your scan on thursday

Ruth - hope you are enjoying the paddling pool - I'm off to my sisters to do the same thing!!!

My news - can now add swollen ankles and sore thighs (rubbing together with the heat and the sweat - lovely!)

Too addled for more personals - apologies!

love to all 

Orla
xxxxxxx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi all

I don't understand the instructions for coming off Gestone!!! I have put myself on 2 pessaries a day and so will stay on that till I talk to them on Thursday.

Orla I  know what you mean about the swollen ankles I can now add those to my list of complaints, it looks like I'm getting hobbit feet!!

Beeba I'd love to come off the clexane too but they have told me that it will probably be 20 weeks.  It is sometimes really painful and I prod lots of different areas in my tummy before I finally decide to go in!!!  And, then it comes squirting out again!!  Did you get the 4d scan as standard for your nuchal??  That would be great.  

Ruth you aren't old!!!  I think all this talk of old age when you get into fertility treatment really changes your perspective, before I started all this I didn't think 37 was over the hill but after a while of people saying that it was I think it starts to seep in.  It's not old, only when we consider fertility!!  But, I must admit to aching shoulders and groaning when I get out of a chair these days!!!  oh dear!  Good news on your odds.  I think mine are about 140:1 or something at 38, I would like it to be higher but I don't think I will do any other tests unless it is below about 1:50 or they say the risk is really high.  

Soul I like the sound of your wean off programme!!  This whole thing sounds madly erratic and so I can only assume that it really doesn't appear to make any difference at all!!

I'm also loving the rain, it's just started hailing here in Herts and the skylights are making a huge racket!!!  At least my plants are getting a good water!

Harps
x


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Morning

Well I can add swollen ankles to the list as well.  Where did they come from, I have had to lie with feet up for ages to get them to come down.

I agree on the age/fertility thing, everyone to do with fertility seems to say things like "well at your age" aargh.  Inside I still think I am about 18, and then I look in the mirror or try and get out of bed quickly.

The rain yesterday was lovely, Harps I love the sound of rain on a skylight, takes me back to my teen years of living about my mum and dads bakery shop.

Well hugs for now.
Ruth


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

Had an ante natal clinic yesterday and they told me to stop clexane and aspirin. Feels very strange and of course I worry now that stopping it will compromise the rest of the pregnancy! 
Ugh - the worry never ends!
Fran x


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi

Working from home today so just catching up on everyones news!

Janna - hope your having a good time in france

Natalia -  I'd completly forgotton about the risk of chicken pox, as others have said its a worry you could do without - hopefully you will be fine xx

Fran / Isobel - your almost there  now - not long to go, have you been to any of the NCT classes?

beeba - glad the scan went well

Hi to everyone else...harps, orlando, jappa, ruth, soul, jass, lizzi and anyone i've forgotten x

not much news from me, still trying to restrain my use of the doppler and managed to pluck up the courage to tell people at work so i can breathe out and relax now  
Does anyone know the best place to book a 3D scan - was thinking of having one done around 28weeks but dont know what the wait list is like? 

Twinkle
xx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Twinkle - not sure where you live.  We are going to book a 4d scan for when I am 25 weeks and we have found a place near us in raynes park.  It is part of the Create London Health Centre which is in London (obviously).  If you go on google and search on Create 4d scan, it will come up and so will some others.  For the place in raynes park you cant book more than 6 weeks in advance and it is only wednesday afternoons.  For the london one I think you can go more or less any time.  It is £200, and you get about an hour and piccies and a cd of the baby I think.
Good luck.
Ruth


----------



## Natalia (Mar 11, 2006)

Evening girls

Thanks for your message girls on the chicken pox front..think I am more annoyed with my friend, than the threat of having it ! Not sure when results will come back, hoping tomorrow, but not holding my breath.

Ruth/Orla/Harps - yep snap on the swollen ankles front..i thought they were fine until today when I put some shoes on which had straps around the ankles - had to put the strap on 4 holes larger than my usual !!

Twinkle Toes..if oyu're in London the good ol FMC does them and everyone I know has raved about them...I think at 28 weeks it would be a 'well being' scan which is £150 (£200 for full anomaly one, but that is until 24 weeks I think)...usually can get an appointment within a week, but best to call and check.

Well I am past 19 weeks and still haven't felt the baby move and getting a little concerned..well don't think I have anyway..have had funny little twinges but from what I've read don't think that is the little one moving (prob uterus growing?) Anyway, v impatient for my 21 week anomaly scan which is in a couple of weeks.

Have been feel reeeaally tired in the mornings for the past week or two...think the baby is certainly sapping me of my energy..i feel like I am an appendage to the baby now !

Take care girls, hope you're all keeping well.

Natalia x


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi all

We have our nuchal scan tomorrow afternoon so am hoping that will go well and not identify any problems.  Also have to go for a full blood count at ARGC, which I hate!  Still at least they asked me to go!

Natalia I didn't feel my baby move till about 20/21 weeks so don't worry.  I don't think it feels like something moving, for me it was more of a very mild nervous/butterflies feeling.  

Fran well done coming off the rest of the horride old drugs!  Lovely.

Hi everyone else, feeling a bit yukky this evening.  I've had a few hard days at work and think that is why, but off on hols to Tunisia on Sat so not long to go now!  

Harps
x


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Just popped in for a quick hello - v late, just been slaving in the kitchen preparing dinner for 14 tomorrow night - I must be out of my mind!

natalia - I still haven't really felt any definite movements  and am a bit nervous like you - still continuing to expand by the day mind you.....

Harps good luck for your scan tomorrow - I am also at the clinic for bloods probably around 11 ish - I'll be the balloon on legs wearing white smock and brown skirt - do say hello if you spot me.

Oh btw found a good shop for preg clothes really nice stuff and not too pricey - have a lovely dress much cheaper than the one I returned to Top Shop
It's called Blooming Marvellous - they have a web site www.bloomingmarvellous.co.uk
I think - anyway I was really impressed.

Too knackered for more personals, but love to all xxxxxxxxxx

Orla


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Morning
Me first today - I have an appointment with the physio at my hospital tomorrow to try and help sort out my back, she is going to fit me with a support which I have to pay for, but £14 is nothing after Mr T, and if it helps my back pain stop I will be forever grateful.  She is also going to do some more exercises with me.

Re feeling the baby, I think I have felt it a couple of times, a bit like a very very gentle poke just below the belly button, nothing painful and nothing like wind!! 

Harps - good luck for the nuchal this afternoon, its lovely to see baby again and I really hope you get good results.

Natalia - my dh has worked out that I am grumpy when I wake up, ok by about 9.30 and then I manage to get to about lunchtime before my energy goes and I get grumpy again.

Orla - yep bonkers - 14 people, all that cooking!!  Hope it goes really well for you.  Checked out blooming marvellous thank you.  Ordered some shorts for holiday (only place I would dare bare my now podgy legs).

Hugs to everyone
Ruth


----------



## jass28 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Harps, good luck today - hope it goes well. Can't believe you are at this stage already (though I bet it seems like ages to you!!).

Natalia, hope you get good news about the chicken pox. As if you need extra things to worry about!

Fran, must be lovely to be off the drugs?

Can't really join in with all the swollen ankle stuff yet, but sure my time will come. I have been feeling much, much sicker (the only things I've gone off so far are coffee, which is obviously good, and salad, which is alarming!). Had our first scan today and there was a nice, clear heartbeat, which was a great relief. (When do people cross the line from worrying to enjoying it?) The only disappointment was that he thinks I'm 6w2 instead of 6w6, which is what I thought. Losing 4 days is a bit of a blow at the moment! Still, it really was amazing to see there's really something in there!

Hi Ruth, Orla, Jappa, Janna, Twinkle, Beeba and everyone else.

Jassxx


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Jass - sorry honey I have yet to fully enjoy.  I still worry about bubba, coming off drugs etc and although all my life I have wanted to be pregnant, I am not finding it a bed of roses, but I still wouldnt swop it for the world.  I think I have relaxed more about it definately, not stressing every step of the way and I do love having a bump and people being able to tell I am pregnant - but not the fact they all think I am about 6 months!!

I went off coffee for a while, not so much the taste but the smell and I still cant do bananas or roast beef.  Glad your scan was good, its always amazing to see the little one, you will be really surprised how quickly it changes over the next two weeks.
Hugs
Ruth


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Jass - I've posted you congratulations on seeing the heartbeat on a different thread but I'll say it again CONGRATULATIONS!

Harps - hoping that your scan went well today.

Natalia - hope everything comes back as okay with you test for chickenpox. I am off to my MILs tomorrow and her friend has shingles and so I have refused to go round for coffee and banned my MIL from seeing her whilst I am there!

Over the last 5 days I have had some flutterings in my tummy and the midwife thinks this is the baby I can feel, I was surprised as I didn't think I would feel it quite yet. It feels a bit like Champagne bubbles!

Jappa xx


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

Well some very good news from us as our nuchal result was 1:2,315 so what a relief that was.  The FMC were great and we were in there ages whilst they checked everything.  I'm amazed they can even measure the blood flow in a single vessel from the liver!!  How tiny must that be  Baby is 6cm and my due date is now 26/12/06, one day later.  Interesting this baby must be bigger than our DS as he was only 5.6cm at 13 weeks.  We had to have 2 scans as baby was asleep the first time and they asked me to go and have some hot chocolate and go for a walk to wake the lazy little thing up which did the trick!  So, then we went to the ARGC and I am off the Gestone and the Cyclogest completely - yippeee!!!  What a good day, and we won the football !!

Jappa the champagne definately sounds like the baby, it is quite early but I think they say some can feel it from 16 weeks.  

Jass I know, I can't believe I am this far along either, so will you be soon.  I'm really glad you saw the heartbeat and everything.  Don't worry too much about the dates as they are approximate and the baby can come 2 weeks either side of them anyway.  I know what you mean though, the FMC first gave me a due date of 29th Dec which was 3 days later and I was horrified!!  

Ruth I hope this sorts out your back pain, there is nothing worse.  I also have a huge belly and when I've told people they are suprised I am only 12 weeks!!  Still, we all grow at different rates I suppose. 

Orlando how can you cook for so many, and when it's soo warm, I don't envy you but I imagine you must enjoy it??  My friend's just given me loads of her maternity clothes, a lot of them are from Blooming Marvelous and there is some lovely stuff there.  They are really comfy too.  

Natalia I hope the results came back ok?

Harps
x


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Jappa - How exciting that you are starting to feel the baby.  I've read in a lot of books that you can start feeling it around 16 weeks.

Harps - Great news on the nuchal.  Your experience sounds similar to mine.  The baby was sleeping and I had to walk around the hospital for 20 minutes.  Our nuchal result was 1:2,190 and baby measured 5.8cm - due date is 19/12/06 - so very similar to you!

Soul


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Jappa - thank you!!  An excellant way of describing how baby feels, champagne bubbles, we call him/her bubble so very appropriate.  It is just like it, a sort of popping feeling but very gentle.

Harps - congratulations on the nuchal result, you must be over the moon with that!!  I really hope they can help my back too, its the one thing that is getting me down and stopping me enjoying this really wonderful and probably only once in a lifetime (for me) experience.

Regarding belly size my mum informed me that she put on 4 1/2 stone with each pregnancy and didnt overeat (she was large to start with).  I have put on nearly 2 already, although I was only 9 stone to start with, so looks like I am going her way, although a lot is at the front - droopy belly and spaniel ears are on their way tee hee.

Hugs to everyone, brilliant result last night, was getting really stressed until we scored - I leapt up and baby definately protested!!  I have also felt it a couple of times when the dog has barked suddenly.  We will rock you on saturday should be very interesting.

Hugs again
Ruth


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Harps - Great news on the Nuchal result! Really pleased

Natalia - I didnt realise FMC did those scan will have to ask them about it next time i am there

Jass - I also went off Salad - I used to eat salad every day - loved it and then from about 6weeks -> 11weeks I couldnt eat it, I am now back on it. The things I couldnt eat in the start i am now able to eat.. between 6weeks and 11weeks about all i could eat was chips, crisps and chinese. 

Ruth - Hope you get the back sorted

Orla - hope the meal goes well - cant believe you are cooking for so many!!

Jappa - great news about feeling the baby move, I've been having some strange feelings when lying down in the evenings but I'm sure its just tummy rumblings/digestion... 

I have my Midwife appointment this morning where they do all the blood tests so working from home!


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi gurls,

well done Harps and Soul on your scan results! Have a few stress free days to celebrate!!!

Jappa - good idea - stay well away from the shingles, there's enough stuff to worry about without that!!

AWW - glad I'm not the only one to put one a couple of stone - I'm normally just over nine, but am way over eleven now - but 4.5 stone?? that's scary!!
Re your spaniel ears   I went out in a dress which had smocking around the top - so I thought 'good support here, don't need a bra'.....big mistake - caught sight of myself in a shop window and it was not a good look..def spaniel ears droop going on but what was worse was that one boob was drooping more than the other......  in a weird 'one nipple heavier than the other way'.

Dinner for 14 wasn't sooo bad, everyone insisted on helping me tidy up afterwards which was v kind.

Oooops battery low, back later, love to all xxxxxxxxxx
Orla


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Orla - your post really made me laugh.  My boobs havent seen daylight for about 8 weeks as I have been wearing a bra to bed at night, so I take the day one off and put the night one on.  My sil assures me this is the only way to stop gravity and hers are still in the same place after 3 kids, although I am sure luck has a lot to do with it.  Now I just need to find a bottom bra to stop that drooping coz if that goes south it will cover my knees the size of it now!!
xx


----------



## twinkle_toes (Jan 22, 2006)

Ruth - have you considered Pregnancy Pilates? I was at the Midwife today and she gave me some details of classes in my area its supposed to be very good for back problems in pregnancy. (i think)


----------



## arthurwhitewhisker (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Twinkle
Yep I have considered it and want to do it as well as pregnancy yoga.  I had my appointment for back today and have been told it is ok as long as I dont do anything with legs open (no laughing you lot) or on my back, as I cant lie flat at moment.  

Useful tips for everyone from appointment:  regarding sleeping on side with pillow between knees, make sure the pillow is large enough so your top knee is in line with your hip ie leg is level from hip to ankle.  My pillow isnt big enough so am going to try two.  Also I have been walking to try to help back, but in pg apparantly this has the opposite effect, so have been told not to walk far.  If I swim, no breaststroke (again no legs open  ), to hold a float and just kick is best, and if back really hurts then going on all fours will help relieve the pressure, as will leaning on a swiss exercise ball.

I also have a loverrrrly support belt to wear, scrumptious!!

I asked if it continues all the way through will it affect labour, and they said to tell the midwives I have problems and they will not let me squat or lie on back with legs in air unless it is totally necessary. So it will be on all fours or leaning against something or bed - my poor knees.  Oh my word I am thinking of labour aargh, picked up a leaflet to hire a tens machine, so might book that soon.

Sorry for a bit of a me post, but some of the info might help anyone who starts to suffer.
Hugs
Ruth


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi girls

I've just got back from a lovely week in Cornwall with DH and 4 friends - gorgeous weather and lots of relaxing! I am still having all day nausea but it seems to be lessening slightly. The day we arrived and cooked a big BBQ I decided I couldn't stomach meat anymore   so have lived of potatoes and salad, not to mention quite a few Cornish cream teas  

We had dinner at Jamie Oliver's new Fifteen restaurant in Newquay - fantastic!! Amazing setting, friendly staff and great food - even the adjusted menu for me (currently vegetarian and no soft cheese!) And DH and my friends loved me as of course I could drive them home after sampling the wines  

Last Friday (9th) we had our nuchal scan before going to Cornwall. The doctors were lovely and spent about an hour with us. My Trisomy 21 (Down's) risk is 1:8215 (down from 1:412), and Trisomy 13/18 is 1:14443 (down from 1:723). Kings also do some other tests as part of research including a scan of my heart! Baby was really active and I was amazed at how much we could see - DH joked about seeing the metatarsals and they showed us all the fingers and toes! They even offered to tell us the sex - which we declined.

On leaving the hospital DH rang his brother and I texted mine in Australia to see if he was awake - he was, and was in a pub so I rang and told him the news - giving him an excuse to get hammered   I then rang my sister the next morning and she screamed, then said she'll try and come over at Xmas time!

Despite seeing baby on the monitor, and watching him/her move when the doctor poked my stomach, it still all seems a bit surreal - I keep waiting for the reality of this to kick in - anyone else feel like this??

Anyway - I'll try a few personals&#8230;

Orla - glad your midwife appointment went well - and well done on cooking for 14!  

Janna - hope you've enjoyed France and that pesky bleeding has stopped!

Fran - great news on your glucose test!  

Harps - I was told to stop the gestone after my scan at ARGC at 11w 5d (before IVIG), I then had my nuchal at 12w. I was told to just stop, no weaning off. Great news on your nuchal - it's such an amazing experience!!

Natalia - what a nightmare re the chicken-pox!

Jass - great news on your scan.

Re - pregnancy yoga / pilates - any tips on how to find local classes - my midwife appointment isn't for another couple of weeks.

Take care all

Blu


----------



## bunless (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi everyone, we're back! I'm going going to wimp out & not attempt to catch up properly (sorry).

Blu - great results from the nuchal  
Fran - I'm glad the GTT came back normal
Natalia - I hope that you find you've already had the pox & it won't cause any more anxiety.

We had a nice time - I didn't drink enough on the second day (blazing sun) & got a bit dehydrated & crampy which was scary, combined with that HRH The Fetus refused to do his usual acrobatics & I spent most of the day in tears (I took the doppler with me but was still terrified). The next day he put on a great show though & is now big enough that I can see my tummy move (although I don't really have a bump still) when he kicks & Simon can feel him. I'm seeing my midwife tomorrow (ARGC want another FBC, consultant wants my blood pressure checked & I'm still scared he isn't growing enough (no bump)) & if everything seems okay I'm going to cancel the NHS anomaly scan, I had a very tearful day yesterday worrying about it (I hate the sonographers there, I don't trust them, they only do the minimal scan & I'd have to go on my own).

Layla


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just a quickie from me. We got back yesterday from a fantastic week in the south of france which was very relaxing, although we managed to get out everyday visiting, Nice, Cannes, Antibes, Monte Carlo and the local town that we were staying in. Most afternoons were spent snoozing, and then we ventured out each evening catching up with french friends four nights of our holiday.

Anyway, am really pleased to report that since lifting nothing more than 2kg and virtually doing nothing other than walking, my bleeding although it is still there everyday has subsided considerably. I was also really glad to hear on my doppler today "beanies" heartbeat especially after flying etc. Anyway this week I have my 16 week midwife appt, then on Friday I have a consultants appointment. It's now fair to say that  I have a definite bump occuring, although thankfully so far I have only put on 5 or 6lbs which I am really pleased about.

I will catch up with everyones news, however i have read Martha's post and whilst I am thrilled to hear that one of her twins does appear to be well, I am so sorry to read about the other twin condition. 

Hope everyone is doing well.
Janna x


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

New Home this way .....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60804.0.html


----------

